# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 7



## Fidget

Happy Chatting Ladies


----------



## ebonie

Thank you fidget   

Yippee Im first to post  

Good luck popsi today hunn    

Hope you all have a great day !!!

love to the rest of you hugs emma xx


----------



## KellyG

popsi           mwah 


hiya allllllll i went to see my mum today and she says i look very white and tired so she gave me a hug and kiss and sent me home to rest awww bless her lol

how is everyone this morning... my dog samson is 1 today awww


----------



## popsi

hi girls

well finally home been a long day as left home at 7.30am !! but i have been inseminated !! so hope they are looking for some eggs now lol.. dh sperm was looking good, count slightly low but motility really really good compared to past results.. so    

love to everyone else .. thanks for your messages... and happy birthday samson !


----------



## ebonie

swim  swim you make sure popsi u do plenty of       i am sending you lots of and lots of     keep your chin up and be positive hunnie        i will be praying for you love emmaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Hello kelly aww im sorry ur not feeling well u rest ur self  
Happy birthday samson   love from emma xxxxx
How is the rest of you girls i hope ur ok lots of love emmaxxx


----------



## miriam7

good news then popsi ..hope the swimmers are on a mission! are you feeling a bit unwell then kelly ...i think im coming down with a bad chest


----------



## ebonie

Get jeff to rub it better for you miriam   oops sorry


----------



## kara76

well done popsi

happy birthday samson


----------



## ebonie

We must do a lot of chatting to be started on a new thread lol 
Hiya kara


----------



## kara76

we are a chatty bunch lol


----------



## ebonie

yip we are right old gas bags lol 
i wont be long girls got to do some dishes   unlesss one of u is offering to do them for me


----------



## miriam7

no thanks emma ..i have to do my own! what date have you been given to test then pops?


----------



## KellyG

Popsi   swim baby  swim 

Miriam 2 days to go woohooo 

Kara how u doing PUPO Lady

Ebonie I dont fancy doing your dishes but thanks for the offer

Thank you for your birthday wishes for Samson, hes chewing on his big fat bone i bought him  

I do feel unwell you know, i feel tired but cant sleep, my belly feels weird and i miss my DH as hes in tenby working. My mum made me cry earlier too, she told josh to make sure she looks after me and she sent a tx to say she is very proud of what im doing   Josh asked why i was tired and was it because of my belly having a baby init   i need a cwtch


----------



## miriam7

orrr bless you you poor sod..kids are so cute! wait till you get on the stimms you will have an expanded belly then


----------



## KellyG

look at this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7447942.stm

amazing!!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

lol ive seen it before think emma showed me ..mad isnt it ..looks like a evening primrose capsule!


----------



## KellyG

lmao


----------



## ebonie

It is fab isnt it it do look like  a evening primrose capsule its amazing !!!


----------



## KellyG

emma   yes hes home now just in time to not watch me do my jab


----------



## ebonie

U seen it then lol u was very quick pmsl


----------



## KellyG

i am very quick my eyes are everywhere


----------



## ebonie

No hiding from you then lol im not safe anywhere   lol


----------



## popsi

kara.. how did karen get off hun


----------



## miriam7

karen.. as in chillipepper? i forgot so just looked at our list.. it was her baseline today did you see her popsi?


----------



## popsi

yes miriam i seen her in the concourse .. but she had not been for her scan then


----------



## miriam7

right i get you so you.. did she tell you any more stupid txts of the crazy lady


----------



## popsi

lol.. no i forgot about crazy lady LMAO !!


----------



## miriam7

i bet shes still bugging her with random questions! how you feeling tonight pops ..you got those legs up


----------



## popsi

hi miriam.. sorry did not get your message laptop was off lol! my legs were up all afternoon  

hows everyone today.. hope that your feeling better than me, woke up this morning in a real doom and gloom mood with the realisation that having a child is now a slim and distant memory, so have been     lots already,  so DH not having any of it so we are off for a nice long walk with the dog then out for lunch somewhere and sometime  in between we will fit in some   i guess  .  I know this will not change the situation but its good to have a hubby who is total opposite to me xxx

lots of love to you all    

kara


----------



## kara76

aww matey i do understand, the 2ww is full of ups and downs

im fed up, hardly slept and not sure what to do

trying to get house a bit cleaner but can;t be bothered really


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies ...i have been tyding the garden going to attempt to finish painting my fence before the cr#p weather comes back! hope you have had a nice lunch popsi .. kara sod the cleaning! ive just remembered my 1 embryo is assited hatched so im going to need steroids arnt i ?


----------



## kara76

good luck with your scan miriam


----------



## miriam7

cheers kara im just hoping my lining is ok.. the steroids should be started b4 transfer yeah?


----------



## kara76

before or at transfer is fine

alot of clinics don't use steriods, im under the impression there is only one published paper supporting steriods with AH so don't panic


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi 

I am a newbie.  I start my IVF cycle tomorrow. Needles look rather large but hoping it will be worth it.

Sarah


----------



## KellyG

Hiya sarah 
welcome to our mad world of ivf wales


----------



## miriam7

sarah ..you will be fine ..first injections a bit nerve wracking but its gets easy peesy    how you doing kelly?


----------



## KellyG

miriam i came home early today as feel   im sooo tired have a wicked headache and between 4 hot flushes today was very very cold   im thinkin of pullin a sickie 2moro... surly this cant be down to dring? how u doing are you excited/nervous for tomorrow? 

sarah if you dont mind me asking wots ur history?


----------



## miriam7

yep getting exited /nervous at the same time! i not sure if u feel poop of downregging ..i was ok on the suprecur..


----------



## Scouse

Kelly I always react badly to the suprecur...........migraines , hot flushes, not sleeping!!!
That's why this time I'm starting during summer hols so at least i don't have to go to work feeling so c***!
Take it easy and do wat your body is telling you!  Hope you feel better soon!
Sarah welcome and good luck X  The first one is always the worst then it becomes the norm..........well normal for us   ladfies!

Miriam I had steroids after et BUT they did say I should have started them after ec!  But don't panic and good luck X
Popsi please don't give up........we're all sending you cyber PMA and love!  Stay strong and take care X
Kara how are you today ?


----------



## KellyG

Thank you scouse i may pull a sickie  

I have just felt all around my belly and i think my inside lady bits have gone   feels very squishy, suprecur has taken my inside lady bits argghhhhhhh


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls pmsl[email protected] sorry but that is so funny


KellyG said:


> I have just felt all around my belly and i think my inside lady bits have gone  feels very squishy, suprecur has taken my inside lady bits argghhhhhhh


lol ur mad but hope u feel better soon

miriam bestof luck for ur scan tomorrow hun


----------



## popsi

Miram - good luck for your scan tomorrow honey    i am sure it will be all good x

Sarah - welcome   its kind of mad in here but also very good and friendly so dont be scared off xx

Scouse, Eb, Kelly, Kara, Andrea, Spooks and everyone else


----------



## KellyG

wot u laughin at emmmmmmma its tru they have gone 


yo popsi how  u doing with all the


----------



## popsi

LOL!! kelly a lot better than you are at least i know where my lady bits are   .. but seriously where have they gone     ..


----------



## popsi

LOST

KELLY'S LADY BITS !! IF ANYONE FINDS THEM PLEASE RETURN TO:

IVF WALES GENERAL CHIT CHAT ~ PART 7 !!!!

URGENTLY !!!!


----------



## KellyG

tut popsi i know where my outside lady bits are   i gonna get dh to have a look with a torch


----------



## popsi

lol ! kelly well its a start, at least the outside is ok .. just picturing your hubby with the torch now


----------



## KellyG

its one of those minners hat


----------



## popsi

LOL !! my hubby has one like that for fishing .. hmmm may go and search it out now LMAO !!!!!


----------



## KellyG

FISHING!!! My lady bits are not fishy thank you very much  

Anyone watching eastenders


----------



## popsi

yeah kelly i seen it   we are surrounded by it


----------



## ebonie

Omg what a thought kelly and popsi fishing for lady bits  

What happened in eastenders girls i missed it


----------



## KellyG

roxy had her first scan


----------



## popsi

eb... get it right its kelly and popsi's DH searching for lady bits !! LMAO !!

i am debating joining ********   can i be bothered is the question


----------



## KellyG

naaa u can all have a look im not shy  


go on get on ********


----------



## ebonie

Ohh right kelly i think i get the picture  

popsi kelly and popsis dh searching for whos lady bits pmsl

Get on ******** popsi its fab lol


----------



## popsi

hmm ok i will try to find time to set it up soon


----------



## ebonie

Do it now its easy lol
Im not bossy am i lol


----------



## KellyG

do it do it do it


----------



## popsi

lol!!! god your girls are scarey .. dh on there but will set up soon


----------



## KellyG

[fly]* DO IT NOW *[/fly]


----------



## miriam7

pmsl we are all internet mad   im addicted to ******** too


----------



## ebonie

lol i think we are a bit internet


----------



## KellyG

im not!


----------



## ebonie

I think ur telling a porky pie kelly


----------



## popsi

ok i done it some shape !!! now how do i find you lol


----------



## ebonie

ill pm you know popsi


----------



## KellyG

im not lost i was jacking up em

popsi find meeeeeeeeee pleeeeeeeeeeeease 



i need a wee


----------



## ebonie

pmsl 
i have pm popsi with a few names kelly 
go and have a wee


----------



## popsi

kelly ..now wee !! or you will damage yourself lol

well i am searching and hopefully adding the right ones lol


----------



## KellyG

ooo i had my wee ta girlies now my mouse has gone funny.... my computer mouse that is


----------



## ebonie

mine will be a little bit harder to find popsi lol ur better of adding the others then getting my name of their list


----------



## ebonie

pmsl kelly i thought u had a mouse looking for u r bits  rofl


----------



## KellyG

a mouse looking for my bits naaa it would get eaten


----------



## miriam7

pmsl .. you 2 are mad   popsi dont be offended by my profile pic


----------



## popsi

miriam !!! like i would


----------



## KellyG

i would be popsi its really really bad shes got them out and everything


----------



## ebonie

pmsl popsi i am very offended when i see her profile picture pmsl


----------



## miriam7

o god ...right im changing it!   kara how you tonight babe?


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @miriam yeah righto lol are u changing it to the one that kelly is onabout


----------



## KellyG

if u look on that pic u can see miriams puppies anyway.. dont change it they nice puppies lmao


----------



## KellyG

popsi im waiting


----------



## popsi

helloo !!!! ok i have added you all and found Kara and Andi as well.. the girl done good  

miriam - your picture was adorable as always   

i will add a photo when i go on my other pc as they are all on there.. and you can nag and nag girls but not going on there now as sitting down !!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

you have not added me young lady tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## miriam7

lol well done! its additive mind once you start nosing around


----------



## ebonie

what is miriam ur puppies pmsl


----------



## KellyG

hahahahhahahahh


----------



## miriam7

o gosh the tone is low tonight and kara defo didnt start it   it bb time for me will be back on in a bit.. have a nice night in work emm...NOT


----------



## popsi

ok kelly your added  

its confusing as i have had to use my business email address as DH is registered on the name we both always use lol .. so i have to keep flicking between screen names on aol LOL


----------



## ebonie

lol thats nasty miriam lol


i will have loads o fun in work 
goodnight girls had a laugh tonight  

kara hun im thinking of you


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies. Not stopping, just wanted to wish Miriam luck for tomorrow.

Kara, hope you're ok  

Catch you all soon.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

thanks moth    whens your appoinment?


----------



## popsi

just popping in real quick before i go to work   to wish Miriam all the very best of luck today xxx i will be on around 5ish as they have had a new poliy in work with regards to internet so best be good girl for a few weeks


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you all the best for your scan today miriam


----------



## kara76

good luck miriam


----------



## miriam7

thanks girlies .. im back from my smear..it was a bit uncomfortable the nurse said she couldnt get to my cervix  so she tried a bigger speculum   still nowt i said ouch a few times so  she went back to small.. it was ok in the end tho.. she asked if i have had problems in the past  i said no and my ivf transfers have gone ok  she has done all but 1 of my smears! she then stated the obvious you havent had any children have you miriam i thought no shi#t sherlock!


----------



## KellyG

stupid cow miriam i would have kicked her in the head while she was down there lol
u ok tho? wot time is your scan?


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i know she hasnt got a very good memory the nurse    ...she is nice tho! well im back and its ok for now..i got to see janet    ..my lining was 8.5  all i do now is ovulation tests and when i get the surge the transfer should be 4 days after so im hoping i get my surge on sun or mon so transfer can be on thur or fri ..not long now


----------



## kara76

it will fly by now hun

well done


----------



## KellyG

[fly] omg [/fly]

Thats FAAAAb news miriam


----------



## ebonie

That is fab news miriam i bet u cant wait to pee on ur sticks  

I cant belive that bl..dy nurse though what a idiot   
but glad things are set to go for you   

I hope the rest are ok speak soon got to pop out now be back later xxxxxxxxx

Kara hun i am thinking of you


----------



## popsi

thats great Miriam .. bet you cant wait for that little embie to be back where it belongs  

love to everyone else, off to make food now


----------



## miriam7

yep rather exited but not looking forward to the morning of the dreaded phonecall! 
what you cooking popsi ? i had a whopper meal on the way back from cardiff


----------



## popsi

having chicken kiev, cauliflower cheese, mushrooms and grilled tomato


----------



## miriam7

mmm sounds nice   i was thinking im sure you said the other day you were off work for 5 weeks ..how come you were in today? hows everyone else this evening?


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i had booked 5 ivf days off, and was taking 2 weeks unpaid leave after EC and 2 weeks holiday, but when it all went wrong, i decided to go into work the rest of this week and next week then finish for 3 weeks as i did not want to be at home all the time going


----------



## Scouse

That's great news Miriam - hope your time comes soon! Look after yourself young lady !


----------



## KellyG

popsi how u feeling hun u all sh***d out


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls hows things today !!
Kelly u make me   lol


----------



## miriam7

pmsl kelly   dont blame you popsi at least you can have more time off after ... how you doing scouse? kelly you did have a sickie today then ..areyou still missing yr bits?


----------



## KellyG

ebonie dnt be    

yep i had a sickie my first one on 3 years!!! mike took josh to his grandads and i stayed in bed   it was great. going in tomorrow tho   my bits are back now i can feel my uterus and everything


----------



## ANDI68

So this is where you all are .... I had 8 pages to get through!

I think I ignored the new notification of a new thread   and I'm sorry Miriam I wasn't aware of your scan today, well done though!

I've run out of wine and am on the Magners ... not quite the same is it.  I found some left after DH's party the other day.

Can some please repost any significant events.


----------



## miriam7

lol its ok andi i cant keep up either!  jeffs favourate is magners hes a cider glider ..what ever that means   significant events anyone?  kellys insides were missing but she has found them now   how are you andi?


----------



## miriam7

wheres our resident  tonight .. god you must work some hours kara


----------



## popsi

and kelly had a problem with her mouse too.. dont know if it ate her bits !! all got a bit complicated LOL

And .. i love magners   with lots of ice


----------



## ebonie

lol can i hear someone talk about drink ur making me jealous lol 
i love my cider but have to wait a while for my next drink as im working  
Yeah andi  kelly had a major problem last night with her bits quite a rough time for her  
andi hun how are you ?? enjoy ur drink   how could u miss this thread   lol

Kara ~Hope ur at home now just chiilin out if ur reading this come and have a chat pllzzzz 

Sal we are missing you hun it will be nice when u are back babe  

Big hugs to the rest of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Yes I did read about Kelly's bits?  Where are you at with tx Kelly?

I prefer Strongbow myself ..... if there's no wine in the house

How are we all doing?

I've missed the thread 'cos I haven't been posting as much and my head has been a little preoccupied sorry!

How was work today And?

Whos gonna drink with you at the meet up Em, I'll have to get a lift there    can't do those silly drinks you and Miriam seem to enjoy though


----------



## KellyG

I will show u my bits and prove they are back!!

Andi im on day 5 of dring and its great


----------



## popsi

andi.. work was boring !!! head was not there lol good job they not relying on me at the moment


----------



## KellyG

where u work popsi? and everyone else btw


----------



## ebonie

oh yeah my fellow drinking buddy will be on squash   

Yes andi u will have to get a lift down the harvesters we can have a bottle or two of wine or three     

I work in tescos lol


----------



## KellyG

which tesco? there are like 1200000000 of them


----------



## miriam7

lol ..poop you better not drink those vanilla vodkas infront of me   i have been next door showing my mum all my couisins in america on ******** ive left her logged in on my account ..i bet shes on there for hours nosing!


----------



## KellyG

miriam u live next door to your mum, how fing cool is that.


----------



## ebonie

If i tell you u might stalk me kelly  

Miriam i will have one or two glass of vanilla vodka lol


----------



## KellyG

how do u know im not already stalking you


----------



## chilipepper

Hey ladies, and how the devil are we all tonight? I'm on the go again, started my stimms on Monday on my mega dose of Menopur. Feeling icky, but could really do with some of those lush vanilla voddies!


----------



## popsi

hi karen

i felt horrible on stimms too.. what dose are you on, was lovely to see you Monday if only briefly x


----------



## miriam7

lol kelly its fab ..shes like my local shop/restraunt   hello chillipepper nice to see you


----------



## KellyG

and she will be babysitter too miriam    

 chillipepper


----------



## ebonie

Kelly i think u was the one that was following me around in work last night weird lol im in *removed* tescos hun,,

Hiya chillpepper nice to see that u are on the tx route hun hope u ok and i will have a vvanilla vodka for you hun lol

*Removed personal information*


----------



## miriam7

yep ive already said to her ..baby screaming = pass over the wall   only joking


----------



## ebonie

Im off now girls have a good night kelly no stalking me tonight  lol 

hugs to you all love emmxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

see you later em. oh i mean TYPE to you tomorrow


----------



## Fidget

Ladies,

Can I gently remind you that this is a public forum and as such any one can read your posts! Please pass personal information via the personal message system.

Debs


----------



## ebonie

Im sorry fidget i didnt think what a idiot  
I sometimes think that its only the girls on here that read our posts not the whole wide  web  

Thank you fidget for removing my info


----------



## Fidget

Its ok Hun, its easy to forget when your all chatty etc...


----------



## popsi

Ebonie & Kelly.. have you been causing trouble in here again <tut tut>


----------



## miriam7

yep they have   im off out to babysit my freinds kids for an hour or too be back on after


----------



## ebonie

Lol @popsi @miriam its all kellys fault im innocent as usual  

thanks fidget  

enjoy ur babysitting miriam  

I hope  the rest of u girls are ok


----------



## KellyG

hahahahahah emma got told off   im not causing trouble you new the rules   im good girl


----------



## ebonie

Lol 
how are you today kelly u feeling any better hun


----------



## KellyG

yep a little thanks TMI i had loads of clots today and bad belly again. still tired tho. how u doing?


----------



## kara76

my belly feel like its gona exploded tonight

i use a mooncup so she exactly what is coming away


----------



## KellyG

omg i think thats sooo interesting kara, i never thought of that. are you looking after yourself tho hun? thinkin of you lots


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless i hope u start to get rid of those symptoms soon hun !!

I am ok thanks last one in work tonight then off for four nights yippee lol 

Aww kara im so sorry, get a hot water bottle on ur belly!!!!
 Have u been to work today


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls How are we all this evening ?

Im happy cause i havent got any work


----------



## kara76

im just off for a bath and trying to kinda decide when next tx should be

finding it tricky to decide lol


----------



## popsi

kara .. if your not 100% sure maybe the time is not right just yet, your both still young so i guess there no rush, but i also know that you are not settled unless you have a plan hun,


----------



## kara76

umm i know it will be soon but soon when lol

i need to get tx done  and as i know we are deffo going for blast next cycle, just feel fed up with it today yet too scared to stop


----------



## Scouse

Kara give yourself a break - emotionally and physically!
As Popsi said you're still young - so make a plan for the 'future' and spoil yourself in the mean time!  Look after yourself X
Popsi I hope things pick up for you soon............remember there is always a chance of a rainbow even on the rainest of days! 
Big hugs to you both X


----------



## kara76

you know i wouldn't be worried about my age but when looking at the bigger picture its taken 10 years well 11 in november to get here

we kinda have a bigger pic plan and have even spoke adoption as our next cycle will be very telling as we are going to blast

either way we will be a family one day, hey we are now with rex our fur baby


----------



## kara76

any news on welshgirl?


----------



## kara76

yep im posting to myself lol

right im off to a bbq to eat lots and get drunk


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> you know i wouldn't be worried about my age but when looking at the bigger picture its taken 10 years well 11 in november to get here
> 
> we kinda have a bigger pic plan and have even spoke adoption as our next cycle will be very telling as we are going to blast
> 
> either way we will be a family one day, hey we are now with rex our fur baby


With your brilliant and positive attitude you will achieve everything you desire Kara! Stay strong X


----------



## miriam7

have a nice day kara enjoy yourself   i went to bbq last night up tintern and im out tonight before my 3 weekends in hopefully


----------



## popsi

sorry welshgirl  

Kara  & miriam enjoy your evenings out girls  

Spooks   have you jabbed yet if not good luck hun  

Andi, Ebonie, deb, kelly, and all you lovely ladies hope your having a good weeked  

Fidget thanks for looking after us so well


----------



## Scouse

If you read this - Welshgirl I'm so sorry  
Give yourself time to mour and recover then look forward to your wedding!  18 monthsof ttc naturally and you may need adjustments made to your wedding dress!
Good luck and God bless you both X


----------



## popsi

scouse   how are you hun


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how is the pi..heads doing today are u a bit hungover  

How is the rest of you girls ?? well the sun is shining here what a beautiful day it is I hope you all have a fabolous day love emma xxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Pops  I'm great thank you!
I'm just off to church to light a candle for us all then I'll be back to catch up with all your news!
Have a lovely Sunday
 to all who are in need X


----------



## kara76

so sorry welsh girl

yep i got drunk girls and i even patted a big pregnant belly

im feeling so much stronger and ready to go again


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara sounds like a good drink put you right hun !!
Im glad you are feeling much stronger and ready to go again !!

Have u got a hangover today then kara


----------



## kara76

i have a slight hangover lol

now all i need to do is get my questions answered and get a planning appointemnt


----------



## popsi

kara - glad your feeling better about things  

scouse - thanks for the lovely thoughts again   your so kind

only a quick one today not feeling to great with my M.E. been overdoing it with the decorating body now rebelling ! will i every bloody learn !!!!

 to you all


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are we all this evening ??
Hiya popsi how are you ??


----------



## popsi

Hiya Em

I am ok now had a little rest and sleep so feeling a little more human !

How are you hun, what you been up to today


----------



## Scouse

Kara you are like the proverbial 'bouncing ball'...........you always come bouncing back!  Well done girl!  

Popsi I'm sorry you're not feeling great - now take it easy and take care of yourself!  That is an order!!  
Ebonie how are you ?  Enjoyed your Sunday?

Love and best wishes to the rest of you!  We're off tomorrow with dh's kids for a few days so want o wish you good luck and best wishes for the few days we're away!
Take care and look after yourselves X


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks popsi we have visitors since yesterday they are going home tomorrow they are darrens friends lol so they are out on the p.ss tonight .
Scouse i hope you have a lovely couple of days away it will do you the world of good  

glad ur feeling better popsi


----------



## Scouse

ebonie said:


> Im ok thanks popsi we have visitors since yesterday they are going home tomorrow they are darrens friends lol so they are out on the p.ss tonight .


I guess you haven't gone out with them?

We up to our necks in clothes (washing and ironing) tidying and cleaning - we've put the flat back on market, so we got to leave it pretty clean and tidy just incase we have a miraculous viewing??

Looking forward to getting away and pretending we're not really abut to cycle again! AF def on her way -  it won't come early for a change, as got to go in on day 1 for bloods!
And step son not well, so we're in for an interesting few days!

Will be thinking of you all X


----------



## kara76

im having a pig out before i start getting fit again in time for round xxx lol

sister in law offered her womb again today


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> sister in law offered her womb again today


Genuinely or in a patronising way?
We have three sisters who have all volunteered........... but I can't think of that option until we've exhausted 'me' if that makes sense?


----------



## kara76

100% genuine, i have always thought no way but i have to say my mind might well be changing

she said well it would help you both get what you want, like you it is very very much last resort


----------



## popsi

kara and scouse, i admire you for considering that, dont think i could do it but everyone is different in this game   we always said if DH sperm had not been any good and we needed a doner we would never consider his twin brother as one as it would be too weird for us both and anonymous would be easier, but like i said thats just us .,.. and if its a way to get our dreams girls we all must do what we feel happy with


----------



## kara76

if i used a womb it would be our embryos


----------



## popsi

yes i know that honey


----------



## kara76

lol just thought i would clarify it

god i hope it doesn;t come to that, does that sound bad?

how are you popsi?


----------



## popsi

Kara.. no does not sound bad at all love, I hope that you dont need to consider it either   , i am ok not feeling any different lol..so guessing we have no "HAPPENINGS!" going on inside as usual, but hey thats life i guess, I asked DH today would life really be that bad if it was just the two of us and he said absolutely 100% no way would it be bad and he considered himself lucky to have found this much happiness so far with me.. bless i    .. and realised how bloody right he was !!


----------



## kara76

aww bless him

that is one great thing hunni we know our men love us for us and nothing more


----------



## Scouse

For us it would be the last resort but I just think these ladies are so incredible to offer!

I have to say we hadn't considered this option until they offered and like this IVF game - i need to know i've tried everything.  
But Popsi - each to his/her own!  i CAN UNDERSTAND THAT IT'S NOT FOR SOME.
I know SOME people (friends, family & colleagues will find it difficult -BUT THEY HAVE CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## popsi

kara . how right are you hun xx

scouse - i agree we consider all sorts of things we would never have dreamed of needing to before, this right is so tough .. lets hope we all get our dreams really soon xxx


----------



## kara76

i always said i would never have a lap and i had 2 lol


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> scouse - i agree we consider all sorts of things we would never have dreamed of needing to before, this right is so tough .. lets hope we all get our dreams really soon xxx


Amen to that!


----------



## kara76

right girls im off for a cuddle up with luke as he is away tomorrow night

chat soon


----------



## Scouse

Nos da X
See you in a couple of days. Take care X


----------



## popsi

night night honey xx

scouse - where are you off on your hols hun ? looks like the weather gonna be kind to you


----------



## miriam7

evning ladies ..hope your all ok   so sorry for your neg result welshgirl   .. no surge yet for me so i am really hoping i get it tomorrow on day 15 so fri could be defrost day ...dont know what going to happen if it falls on the weekend


----------



## kara76

miriam hope you surge soon hun

ive made a planning appointment for monday woo hoo


----------



## KellyG

kara that is fab news. wots ur plan of action then?


----------



## kara76

plan on action is down reg on day 21 after next af so dr is around 6 weeks


----------



## KellyG

thats cool kara i will have everything crossed for you well apart from the obvious   by that time i may have my bfp


----------



## kara76

thanks hun


----------



## miriam7

its ok ladys my surge is here   have just organised thaw for fri


----------



## ebonie

HIYA GIRLS

glad ur got appointment kara good luck with it hun ,,

Hooray  well done miriam uv got ur surge loads of luck for  friday i bet ur excited now yippee .....xxxx

kelly hun how you feeling ??


----------



## kara76

well done on the surge so et friday then woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

im not looking forward to waiting for the call fri morning..im going to need some company on here! so your at clinic again on monday kara.. is luke going with you or are you going to be on your own? kelly what times your scan ?


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam , I'm not at work Fri sweetie, text me


----------



## miriam7

lol i will txt you all dnt worry im going to be pacing back and fro like a looney!


----------



## ANDI68

I have to take my car to the garage to may not be online


----------



## miriam7

i will txt you anyway   are you off monday aswell then?


----------



## ANDI68

No  I work on Monday's


----------



## miriam7

so you will be coming from work to meet up?


----------



## miriam7

wheres everyone gone.. its so quiet in here


----------



## kara76

i will try and be online on friday morning hun

i will be coming to the meet after my appointment


----------



## popsi

miriam honey xx good luck for Friday i am sure it will all be well for you

well girls a momentous decision has been made in our house, if af arrives this month, thats it for us for the immediate future we have had a long chat and decided adoption is the road we are going to follow, i have not completely written of this cycle yet, but facing reality, and i woke this morning feeling happier than i have done so for a very long time ... we will have our family  ,  just come home from a lovely meal out 

love to everyone else, hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## kara76

wow hunni

i am so pleased you had that chat and feel happier and i also hope you get the surprise of your life


----------



## popsi

so do i lol

and great news your on the road again huni.. glad your feeling strong enough to face it all again now


----------



## kara76

i think i must have a screw loose somewhere lol

ec won't be til october

luke is away tonight and im gona miss him


----------



## miriam7

thats great popsi but its not over yet        when is test day supposed to be?  kara so when will you down reg?


----------



## ebonie

Ohh bless popsi i am glad u are feeling better hun after your chat and u have decided like kara said i really hope u have a bfp


----------



## kara76

im hoping to start down reg the start of septembe unless they change my protocol that is


----------



## ebonie

Havent this year flown by omg, oh kara it will soon be here


----------



## kara76

yeah time flies when your having fun lol


----------



## popsi

Kara .. october be here before you know it hun  

thanks for all your kind words girls, i still hope it happens this month, and if not will go on DHEA for a few months for the natural miracle, 

ebonie .. i be coming to you for advice then sweetie


----------



## kara76

i know need to have some fun in the mean time


----------



## miriam7

yep you do kara ..let your hair down ..you and luke should do something together ..  oct will be here soon tho this year has flown by


----------



## kara76

we will be going drifting lol of course


----------



## popsi

brilliant Kara.. it will be good for you both to be able to do something you enjoy knowing your plan is in place


----------



## ebonie

Yip kara have a good time between now and tx,

I was thinking earlier girls wont it be soon for sal to have her et


----------



## KellyG

evening me ladies

popsi im well pleased you are happier my huni, you being happier makes ur body happier and you never know whats going on in there!!! i think i know ur test date but im not sayin just incase your gonna suprise us with good news     

kara where do u go on drifts and where has luke gone tonight?

ebonie im ok huni thanks how about you?

miriam i soooooooo pleased about friday fingers crossed and legs in the air     

my scan is 8.30 on monday kara wot time is your appt?


----------



## miriam7

you have an early one then kelly! are you going to work after ? are you coming to meet up ....if so add yr name to list


----------



## popsi

kelly thanks honey  , i just feel like a weight has been lifted, i know the next step will be tough but at least i will not be on the silly drugs !!! its having too bad an effect on my health now with my M.E. and dh is worried sick about me bless him ... test day is next wednesday LOL !! i keep forgetting to answer, but i have a feeling af will show long before then if it dont work, i am currently petrified every time i go to the loo !!!

Kara honey   to you in the absence of luke x

miriam - bet your scared and excited now too babe x

em - i like your new saying by your name LOL


----------



## kara76

kelly my appointment is at 2pm so we should miss eachother unless you have to wait lol

luke is in milton keynes on business


----------



## miriam7

kara ..how you doing are you bored yet without luke? just wondering if ravan is on 2ww? popsi  really praying theres   and we can see you at the meet up


----------



## kara76

ravan has finished the 2ww and its all good

i didn;t sleep well last night without luke


----------



## miriam7

is luke back today ? so ravans got a positive


----------



## kara76

yep she is pregnant, she tested 3 days after me

yeah luke is back today, im trying to decide if i should put off ivf til after oct as its lukes birthday but saying that i don't know what to do, i wana go asap really


----------



## miriam7

congrats ravan thats brill news    its entirely up to you kara when you wanna start again .. just remember how quick this years going so no matter what you decide it will be here before you know it!


----------



## kara76

it sure it going quick, i suppose im looking at the bigger picture as i have some drugs that need using my may!!! 

think i will go again asap after all i hardly drink anyway and if luke wants to go drifting for his birthday i would just have to watch lol


----------



## miriam7

its quiet today where you all hiding    emma and me have lost the plot ...only joking shes having a psychic reading and I'm going to copy!


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations ravan on ur Bfp uv done well hun look after urself   

 i think i have lost the plot miriam having a reading done i wonder what the reading will be like !! ohh im excited lol

I hope all you girls are ok


----------



## KellyG

hiya ladies

whos doing ur reading? i have one done every year, i did have one done by a clairvoiant (spelling) about 3/4 years ago and he said i was gonna have twin boys


----------



## miriam7

well lets hope he was right!   where do you get yours done to ?


----------



## popsi

Hi Girls

Sorry only now had chance to get on, been busy making 5 christening cards !! what a nightmare as they are all for the same baby but from different people so had to think of totally different ideas !!!! so took a few hours

Emma and Miriam ... why am I not surprised your up to mischief again !!!  

Kara - you do whatevery makes you and Luke happy honey you will know whats right for you 

Raven - congrats on your BFP !! well done to you and DH 

Kelly, Andi, Scouse, and all you other lovely ladies, big  

Right off to shove cyclogest where the sun dont shine !!!!! and to have a bit of knicker checking LOL ! doing my head now i just want to know !!


----------



## KellyG

popsi   

miriam he came to my aunties house and my mate also had a reading from him on a seperate time and she said he was good. i go to see a lady in barry and she is pretty good. i do my own cards most of the time and mikes   always comes up. or not as the case may be


----------



## miriam7

knicker checking ..i bet its the hundreth time today   im wondering if i will be given pessaries on fri ..anyone know how much they are from the pharmacy? kelly bring your cards if you come to the meet!


----------



## popsi

Miriam.. i dont think they are very expensive, but when i went for my tx schedule Jodie offered me some but i had them left from last cycle !

Yes your right a million times a day now.. feel sick and nervous before each pee LOL !


----------



## kara76

miriam you shouldn't need pesseries with a natural fet hun

kelly deffo bring your cards to the meet, you will be busy

emma hiya hun, looking forward to seeing you

popsi time is flying now hnni and im praying for you


----------



## Moth

Hiya Ladies

Hope all is well.

Miriam, good luck for friday   

Popsi, hope you're hanging in there on your 2ww.  

Hope to see some of you next week if i can get a few hours off work

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

thanks moth ...hope you can come monday will be nice to meet you


----------



## popsi

morning girls... feeling   this morning as so far boobs are less sore than they have been and that usually means af is on here way  , hoping i am wrong and body playing tricks, they still hurt but not quite so bad, maybe thing will improve as day goes on, gonna finish lunch time today and come home for some sunshine i think xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi hun im sorry ur feeling down this morning   I really hope it is just ur body and ur mind playing tricks on you babe i know it is hard but please try and keep ur chin up and think positive, Have u been doing ur cd that relaxes you dont it, we are here for you     xxxxx


----------



## kara76

aww popsi hun

2ww is so full of ups and downs


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

Thank you for being so kind, i feel like a right old grumpy monkey these days !!

Well home from work now so off out to sit i the lovely sunshine for a while  

Whats everyone up to ??


----------



## kara76

im cleaning the spare bedrooms as we have family coming soon and the house is a tip


----------



## popsi

kara-- thanks for your answer on my question huni !! dont clean its too hot get out in the sunshine


----------



## kara76

i have to as i have family coming first week in august and next week im busy


----------



## kara76

just having a cuppa and checking my emails

might try and cut the grass if i get the house done, i have attacked my gunnerer as its taking over the garden


----------



## ebonie

Hello kara i know whta u mean about cleaning thats what i had to do before myvisitors came on the weekend i worked my little ok big booty off lol,, 

well im of to have a shower my last night in work tonight yippe then i can realy enjoy the sun lol


----------



## miriam7

you can have a relaxing weekend then emma and meet on monday! hang on in there popsi ..you never know     .  ive been cleaning and out the garden ...its now time for my tea!


----------



## kara76

omg ive been so busy and have sat in the garden and had a few beers

feeling quite good

i have ordered some more pregnacare today and also some omega fish oils


----------



## miriam7

i always get my pregnacare of ebay .. i have a pile of them! glad your feeling ok ...i hope the weathers nice again tomorrow


----------



## kara76

yep i got mine off ebay so i have plenty now and brought high strenght omega fish oils from boots, need to throw everything i can at this next cycle


----------



## ebonie

i hope the weathers nice as well as im not having much sleep tomorrow lol


----------



## miriam7

you will be knackered having jack all day after no sleep! whats the fish oil do kara?


----------



## kara76

omega fish oils and good for imflammation and also they think they lower nk cells!!!

i will have to stop taking them at ec when i move on to clexane as it also thins the blood about 1 16th of a normal asprin


----------



## miriam7

right i see so you shouldnt take with asprin either? you have just reminded me to take my asprin!


----------



## popsi

Hi ladies

well af still staying away, had cramps for a few days which is strange as i never have them before it arrives only on day 2/4 of af  and boobs not so painful but nipples are <tmi sorry >

well the sun is shining and looking good for next week too which makes me  as i finish work tomorrow for three weeks 

hope everyonne is ok and enjoying the lovely weather xxxxx


----------



## kara76

the shine isn;t shining here and im in work and its ******* me off big time

i have a rash and a cold sore

popsi good to see no af matey


----------



## miriam7

good news on the   popsi not so good for the rash and coldsore kara ...its nice and sunny for me again today so will be out the garden


----------



## kara76

so miriam how are you feeling about tomorrow?


----------



## miriam7

im exited and nervous! i had a call bout half hour ago to remind me of the thaw tomorrow.. saying they should ring before 10


----------



## ebonie

ohhh that is getting exciting for you !!
where you to now lol


----------



## kara76

hehe to remind you as if you would forget lol


----------



## ebonie

AWW kara hun what time u finishing work


----------



## kara76

around 7 ish and im in for 4 days now


----------



## ebonie

AWw god what a sh.t time hun i hope it flys by for you im sorry ur stuck in work hugs emma xxx


----------



## miriam7

lol yeah they must of thought i would forget ..at least i have a time to expect call now last time I'm sure i waited till after 12 to find out .. Ive been busy been to get nails done ..then i came home and Jeff had acquired   some turf so we put that down and watered it for about an hour then Ive been mowing my front lawn so i am knackered now ..all ready to put my feet up for 2 weeks


----------



## kara76

hehe i will be online in the morning i hope hun

good luck


----------



## popsi

Miriam - good luck for the morning honey, i will be in work so will be logging on asap to check x

Kara - hope you have now finished work hun, at least the evening is still lovely for you x

Em - hope your having a nice time in your garden xx

Well i am still going    still getting crampy pains but could be cyclogest i guess  , time seems to be standing still at the moment !! wednesday seems like forever away

hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## KellyG

yo me ladies hows it going?

miriam goood luck for tomorrow, what exactly happens?

popsi hope your nipples get better  

ebonie wot u up too?

kara how u feeling?


----------



## kara76

hiya all

i think this cold sore might take over my face lol, no its not funny really


----------



## popsi

kara -- bless you    hope it clears up really soon !!


----------



## kara76

no snogging for me

so time is standing still? if i could fast forward for you i would


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for the call tomorrow Miriam  

And, hope you're holding out okay .... sore nips are good  

Em, hope you're feeling better now sweetie  

Moth, how was your tx schedule appt?

No kissing then Kara or anything else nawty    Hope it clears up soon, they are miserable.


I've been catching up, I'm sorry if I've missed anything.


----------



## kara76

hiya andi hun

i have a rash on my hands too lol weird or what


----------



## ANDI68

Ur palms or back of hands?


----------



## popsi

Hiya And

How are you hun


----------



## ANDI68

How are you?


----------



## Moth

Evening ladies

Hope you're all doing o.k, and have had a better day than i have  

Andi - how are you? You are like the incredible memory woman - how do you remember everything   

Appt was a nightmare - long story - found out today that i can't start sp this month as they have no room for me, have to wait until September af - to say i was mad is an understatement! Great news really - will be having tx a couple of weeks before turning 42   Will my poor old eggs hang in there for another few weeks?

Hoping to meet up with you all, have to wait till tomorrow to see if i can have an hour off work Monday.

Popsi - hope you're ok 

Moth x


----------



## kara76

aww moth i am sorry

have they put you in the book for ec in september? a few weeks really won't matter hun not on your eggs , i know this doesn't help you emotionally


----------



## ANDI68

It's amazing that I did remember Moth, my memory isn't what it used to be    Could have something to do with reading through the posts when I caught up tonight  

They did that to me on my second tx and I had to wait a bit longer to start.  Last cycle I booked in two EC dates ... just in case!!

Are you doing the SP now? Thing is with the SP you have less time to plan as you start when your AF arrives and on LP you know when CD21 is when your AF arrives ..... 21 days earlier.  Sorry hun


----------



## popsi

Molth - so sorry to hear that, but as Kara says i know it does not seem like it but its not that far away in terms of eggs etc   

Andi .. i am okish lots and lots of     and knicker checking and lots of cramps in stomach


----------



## Moth

Thanks girls - feel a bit of a fraud complaining when you've all been through so much! Dp was afraid to talk to me all the way home in the car  

Still, thanks for listening - or should i say 'reading' - I had to get it off my chest as don't like to bore the few of my friends that know with all the finer details of tx etc.

I suppose i need to wait for next af before i can really book and ec appt. I'm going to ask if i should take the pill for next af so at least i'd know when af is due? Do you think i should do this or won't it make a lot of difference?

Hoping to finally meet up with you all on Monday, providing i can get a couple of hours off.

Popsi -     negative thoughts aren't good for you!

Moth x


----------



## kara76

you must come and meet us hun, it will be good

gona pm you my mobile number


----------



## Moth

Cheers kara  

Andi, your inbox is full again, you must be really popular  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies ..sorry been really busy tidying ..moth sorry you cant start tx this month ..i aint got a clue about taking the pill..never needed it   ..i will be online in the morning but pm me your numbers popsi and everyone else so i can let you know tomorrow if your working


----------



## kara76

you have mine hun and loads and loads of luck, i will try and get online depends if boss is hanging around


----------



## Moth

Good luck Miriam    Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Am hoping to go on Monday for meet - and should know for definate tomorrow, i may be getting there a bit late,  but i can fetch you home if you want? Not sure what time i'll be leaving for home though as i have been known to talk a glass-eye to sleep  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol me and emma never left till 9 last meet up   thanks for the well wishes ladies .. dnt worry kara as long as your mobies on!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls im ok today just a little bit sad because jack is goin with my mum and two sisters on holidays for a whole week   he i looking forward to it hes so excited lol im excited for him as well but its will be quiet   oh well ill just have to drink all weekend  

hope u girls are ok im looking forward to seeing you all on monday  

moth im sorry ur tx delayed hun  

miriam wishing you loads of luck for your phone call tomorrow morning ill be online for you    

popsi keep ur chin up and keep the postivity flowing PMA PMA PMA I wish  could fast s forward the time for you as well


----------



## popsi

looks like its all over for us have a light bleed this morning and boobs hardly sore     thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## miriam7

i really hope its not af popsi ..   thinking of you


----------



## ebonie

popsi hun i hope its not af hun    

come on phone  ring for miriam


----------



## kara76

popsi thoughts are with you hunni

miriam im on pins waiting


----------



## miriam7

lol i know .. i will ring at quarter past. ring ring ring comeon!


----------



## miriam7

when do you reckon they will get it out the freezer?


----------



## ebonie

omg took me ages to bl.ody post then my screen froze arghhh

kara im the same hun ud swear im waiting for it to ring my side lol


----------



## ebonie

Kara whats a andirologist i seen them on the ivf wales site just wondering what they do lol


----------



## deblest

Morning ladies

Been a while since I posted but have read back and keep popping in daily to check how ur all doing.

I see its been a bit of a rollercoaster for you all to say the least.  My heart goes out to you all  .  Been quite coz didn't want to bring you all down and ruin any pma.

Infertility really does suck.

Popsi - heres to really hoping you got implantation bleed only    

Miriam     - ring damn it!!


----------



## ebonie

Hello deblest hun    Hope ur ok !!
Are u coming to the meet on monday


----------



## miriam7

lol i know .. im ringing in amo 2 get on there nerves! hope your ok debi ...dnt worry bout bringing us down thats what we are here for


----------



## deblest

Hi ebs - hope so will try best  - what time you meeting?

Aw thanks miriam


----------



## ebonie

I think some will be there about 3,30pm but others will  be later i hope u can make it it will be nice to meet you and i promise we will cheer you up lol


----------



## deblest

Sounds good - I will definitely make the effort - I'm starting to get fed up of constantly feeling like a wet sock.  It will do me good me good.


----------



## ebonie

yeah deblest it will do u the world of good hun,
where do u live


----------



## miriam7

yep it will do you good ...we will meet at 330 but people come after work at 5 and later ... im ringing soon im getting bored now!


----------



## ebonie

yeah go on miriam ring them


----------



## deblest

Well I must you got more patience than me - I'd have phone at 10 past lol


----------



## ebonie

Lol i would have phoned early as well deblest lol i hate waiting


----------



## kara76

phone um lol


----------



## miriam7

lol do u reckon i should ..dnt wanna bug them ..im hoping no news is good news


----------



## deblest

All alone.........I sit home by the phone..............waiting for you....


----------



## ebonie

pmsl @deblest


----------



## deblest

I'm in the phone booth, it's the one across the hall

If you don't answer, I'll just ring it off the wall

I know your there, but I just had to call

Don't leave me hanging on the telephone


----------



## ebonie

blondie   debbie harry 
good song


----------



## deblest

she's great - it's dh's ring tone


----------



## miriam7

lol .. comeon bloody


----------



## ebonie

My hubbby has every song of hers he used to be infatuated by her lol not so much now but when i first met him 

loving the monkeys miriam


----------



## deblest

I know what u mean my hubs the same - i wonder why lol


----------



## deblest

Swift change of subject here - but I noticed cookiesal not be in for a while.  Anyone heard from her?  Is she ok?


----------



## kara76

she is ok but taking some time out


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i wonder why deblest lol
but according to my hubbie he is in to brunettes not blondes   

saying that she is a lot older than him lol he snot infatuated now lol


----------



## deblest

kara76 said:


> she is ok but taking some time out


Good as long as she ok. Time out is good


----------



## deblest

ebonie said:


> Yeah i wonder why deblest lol
> but according to my hubbie he is in to brunettes not blondes
> 
> saying that she is a lot older than him lol he snot infatuated now lol


Funny that my hubby says the same - u sure they not the same person lol


----------



## kara76

my boss has put my wage up but still a fiver short of the other girls(i think as i over heard him on the phone) do i say something?


----------



## deblest

If your absolutely sure they got more then I would.  I'd want to know why we didn't all get the same.


----------



## miriam7

my mum says yes say something you shouldnt be paid any less than any one else!


----------



## deblest

I agree with Miriams mum  

Have they rung yet?


----------



## kara76

ring ring

i will maybe mention it when he writes my cheque, just say isn;t it meant to be such and such, like the other girl....wonder if that will work, he probably didn;t even realise


----------



## miriam7

lol try it kara .. still nowt im ringing at half past defo... they shouldnt of rang yesterday and said b4 10 last time i didnt hear till 12.30


----------



## deblest

Good idea.


----------



## deblest

Whats my follow up appointment for - is it just to discuss future options


----------



## miriam7

yep karas an expert at follow ups   to discuss what u wanna do next


----------



## miriam7

got the call... its ok fine i gotta b there 4 half 12!   thanks 4 keeping me company ladies!   im of in bath gotta rush now


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0

have a look at this about follow ups

its to go over things and see what way you wana move forward


----------



## ebonie

Wishing you the best of luck miriam for et ill speak to you later hun        i feel kinda emotional now


----------



## Moth

Great news Miriam

Good luck 

Moth x


----------



## deblest

Ooh go miriam.      

It's so exciting.


----------



## deblest

Thanks Kara - I'll have a nosey.

I gots to go for a bit.  Catch up with u all later


----------



## kara76

thats great

woo hoo, say hi from me lol


----------



## miriam7

right im off .back on later!


----------



## Scouse

The very best of luck Miriam.  
Just popped on to say hello but wanted to post thi before you left.
Will catch up with the rest of you later.  Hope you're all ok?


----------



## kara76

so scouse

is af here?


----------



## Scouse

No!    She never foies in when you want her!  She def on her way as had pretty bad PMT whilst we were away! 
Knicker watching again........but unusually hoping for 'red'!
how are you doing Kara?
Seems like you are getting back on track?  Spend as much time 'celebrating' your marriage beore you climb back on!


----------



## kara76

yeah should have firm dates on Monday, think i will tell them what dates i want as i think this af will be late and if not i will just down reg for 3 weeks as the last fresh and frozen ive had to cancel baseline so this makes sense

so are you almost 21 days til down reg?


----------



## Scouse

Yep! as soon as AF shows her evil face .....countdown is really on!
Trying to 're think' this cycle -  try to fit the tx into my life, not my life into my tx!  That make sense?  
Saying that, haven't begun yet and feeling bit nervous!
You going to try to do anything differently this time?


----------



## kara76

thats what i do now and i have to say mentally it feels better doing that.

have you got your dates booked?

yeah im gona go for blastocyst this time and im also taking high strenght omega fish oils up until i start clexane

how about you? apart from changing to menopur that is.


----------



## KellyG

omg i rushed home to get on here to wish miriam all the fing best and now im fing missed her 

but im gonna do a little sticky vibe dance for her anyway

[fly]         [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]

oh yeah for me girlies mwah!!!!


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> thats what i do now and i have to say mentally it feels better doing that.
> 
> have you got your dates booked?
> 
> yeah im gona go for blastocyst this time and im also taking high strenght omega fish oils up until i start clexane
> 
> how about you? apart from changing to menopur that is.


Dates were provisionally booked but wll al change sligtly depending on AF's arrial date?
Apart from Menopur, I'll be having gestone injections and may go for the baby asprin, even though JE doesn't think there's much in it Going to try the pineapple too?
It's all worth a go >


----------



## kara76

Kelly has gone mad lol

i did gestone for the first time last fet and much preferred it

i would stand on my head for two weeks if they told me too, i so need this next one to work. sometimes if feels like what is the point but i just can't not try

im also hoping for extra hcg jabs but this is a pain and rules out any type of early blood test so im undecided about that one

have you got your drugs?


----------



## Scouse

Got my suprecur from clinic, and menopur mail order, but haven't bought gestone yet!

Want to pull out all the stops for this one.  Putting everything into it then an awful lot of


----------



## kara76

ive heard that lwc are doing gestone for ï½£2.50 an amp where ferring are ï½£5.18 not sure if you can buy from them though

yep pull out all the stops no regret i say

will you take time off work?


----------



## popsi

rung the clinic.. spoke to not a very nice person who did not even ask who i was and said "oh just carry on with cyclogest till Monday when you test after the 2 weeks " i said i dont test till wednesday the reply was "oh wednesday then bye"

Just great service !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

oh dear not good hunni

i would call back and ask to speak with debs or louise


----------



## popsi

to be honest Kara what difference is it gonna make !   cant be bothered with them after that


----------



## Scouse

Oh Popsi don't give up hun X  Don't worry about it till you get your bFP then you won't care who you speak to!

Kara thanks for info but won't be going bak to LWC even if they were giving it away (long story and one shouldn't go into on here!) (different clinics suit diff people I guess)  but will see what Jodie says when I go back!

Will try to take off the week of ec & et, but really want to go baack for 2ww as it drives me   and that can't be good for my little embies!  How abot you?
Pops you feeling any better?
Kelly you any 'calmer'?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls you lot chat a lot dont you  

Im sorry i havent read it all x

Aww popsi hun im sorry they spoke to you like that     

scouse hun did u enjoy ur holidays !!

kara hun are u still in work whats the weather like down with you ??

kelly i love ur dancing your so groovy pmsl 

love to anyone else i missed xxxxxxxxx

Oh yeah i am going to be pretty pis.ed this weekend as jack have gone to tenby with my mum and two sisters for a whole week   so going to be a pretty quiet week so i might be borning you all lol


----------



## kara76

you ****** no never lol

yeah im working today and all weekend

popsi hun i am sorry you were treated like that.

scouse or im interested now


----------



## miriam7

I'm back thanks for the sticky dance kelly and all your good lucks they defo worked  popsi ..im sorry whoever you spoke to was no help do what kara says and ask for debbie she always seems to answer when i ring    .. hiya scouse i will have to do a af dance for you.. they seem to work ! kara what do you make of my fragmentation disapering? i swear last time they were all fragmented?


----------



## kara76

fragmention disappering is good news hun

so when is test day and did you get progestrone support or you going fully au natural?


----------



## miriam7

no pessaries .. i stupidly 4got to ask..i did remember steroids tho! i hope it will be ok without it   good news ladies as i was lying there theres a tv on the wall now ready to show us our embies! missing a lead tho so wasnt ready for mine ...but will be up and running soon.. kara you predicted that!


----------



## popsi

well done miriam i am so pleased for you xx

thanks for all you kind words girls, i do think its all over as af pains getting stronger now xx

scouse hope your af arrives soon, i have one i dont want if its any use to you  

Kara - thanks for all your advice

Ebonie - enjoy your weekend on the p!ssxx


----------



## kara76

aww hugs popsi

yeah i heard they were waiting for a lead, it should be in place by the time i get there in october if not i will take a lead lol


----------



## miriam7

yep will defo be ready for your next go kara .. it will be exiting to see them ! so sorry if this is af popsi    im now i should of asked for pessaries


----------



## kara76

you don't need them hunni, your body will produce progestrone as shown in your blood test last month

my cold sore is taking over my face

i saw our first embryos through a microscope!!!it was mind blowing


----------



## miriam7

and that was at cardiff.. how come they stopped doing it? im on settee with lap top stolen of my mum   how did chillipepper get on kara ..how many eggs? she was gone by the time i got there was hoping to bump into her!


----------



## kara76

yeah it was

lyndon stopped it as the microscope wasn;t heated


----------



## kara76

just worked out some dates and if i have a 28 day cycle this cycle i will have to down reg for 25 days to get ec the date that i want it!!!

i would wait another cycle but i really would rather not and i haven't had a 28 days cycle this year lol bet this one will be now as i don't want it to be


----------



## miriam7

so are you planning on doing it next cycle ?


----------



## kara76

yeah.

got to wait for this af and then down reg

i did down reg for 5 weeks first time round, so i know its ok and down regging me for 14days is pointless as ive had to change my scan dates on the last 2 cycles anyway so i know i need longer than 2 weeks


----------



## miriam7

so whens af due ? it will fall begining of oct then will it? im bored of lying on settee already


----------



## popsi

miriam ! how can you type when your legs are supposed to be in the air !!!


----------



## kara76

laying down really doesn't increase the chance you know lol

af is due 14th august and at the earliest i want ec the 13th october, if af is later than 28days prefect if i have another 42 days one that would push ec to 20th

now im not sure what to do for the best...poo


----------



## kara76

a 34 day cycle would be prefect

sod it, if i have to down reg longer i will


----------



## kara76

look at me posting to myself

i am insane lol

last natural cycle was 34 days so fingers crossed this one will be


----------



## Scouse

Kara I know people 'talk to themselves' BUT POSTING / EMAILING YOURSELF......... 

How you doing?


----------



## miriam7

lol sorry been in my mums and on the phone! i know if its going to stick it will no matter what i do ..im just a bit


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara hun im sorry u been talking to urself u really going loopy    we are here now u better come back online when u get home from work lol


----------



## Scouse

Miriam have you recovered?  You feeling ok?  
Ebonie maybe Kara 'ain't talking to us' as we 'deserted her?  
How you doing?


----------



## ebonie

LOl i agree with u scouse maybe she aint talking to us   sorry kara for deserting you 


Im ok thanks scouse im having a good drink lol
wat u up to


----------



## miriam7

lol shes left us ! im fine still glued to settee ..about to order a chinese tho just in time for big bro   hows your cider emma!


----------



## ebonie

My cider is going down  a treat i may have to join another group 
called (aa))


----------



## Scouse

we've been down the bay having dinner, now back home watching masterchef final!  And no i'm not drinking as tring to be good pre tx.  Feeling very 'serene' today!
Trying to read 'the way of the fertile soul' - trying to move forward in a positive way!!!!!
Kara come out, come out, wherever you are!
Ebonie & Miriam have a lovely evening!


----------



## ebonie

Aww scouse sounds like u had a nice evening hun im glad u got pma  hun!!
mmm kara kAra kARa KARA CAN U HEAR US WE ARE CALLING YOU LOL


----------



## miriam7

calling popsi ... how is it now ..is the bleed any worse? when i come on it comes properly straight away? what day is it today ...is wed your test date?


----------



## popsi

miriam - still just small amount of brownish with bit of reddish .. only when i wipe <tmi I know but you asked> !
its exactly like when af starts  day 12 today official test on wed yeah but will test sooner now i guess


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi i really hope it is not ur af hun  

Are u coming on monday hun it will be really nice to see you babe no matter how ur feeling please come


----------



## miriam7

sorry popsi still hoping its not proper af ... if you feel up to it monday ebonies right be good for you to come to meet up


----------



## kara76

popsi i will be honest with you hunni and i too would test earlier and did when i spotted, i really do hope its not af

been to tescos to get allergy pills and cold sore cream, i have a rash and feel quite yuck really

been thinking over my dates and think if i need to dr longer if won't effect anything so what the hell, gona book ec for the 13th oct


----------



## ANDI68

And, really hoping it's not all over for you hun  

Miriam, do what you feel best.  I've always laid down after ET ... it surely can't hurt.  I asked about resting at the Clinic last time I was there and was told it's best to rest for a few days after transfer.


----------



## ebonie

Awwb kara i hope u get rid of r rh and sores hun u do what ever u think is right hun regarding ur tx wishing u loads of luck with it xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

i always say you must do what you feel is best and have no regrets


----------



## miriam7

wheres this rash then kara ar you alleric to anything apart from asprin?  andi i still have my feet up resting


----------



## kara76

the rash is on my arms, i think it is from gardening the other day as it was on my hands first and has kinda spread

my glands in my neck are all sore too and this is cause my cold sore is so bad, i will look a mess on monday


----------



## miriam7

orrr love you hopefully it will of gone a bit by monday! emma how much you drunk now ?


----------



## kara76

just checked over my notes and i down regged for 25 days last fresh cycle, so as long as i can get in for my preffered ec all should be ok

i will write out the dates i want and give to them lol


----------



## miriam7

lol you will hand them over on monday.. are we meeting after 3.30 then?


----------



## kara76

yeah i will

are you going straight ti sarn or meeting me at the clinic and getting a life? the choice is yours.....i am hoping not to wait too long but i think we all know that is unlikey


----------



## miriam7

lol yep you will prob be waiting and i bet you have a nice list of questions! my mum says she dnt mind cos she wouldnt mind doing some shopping so can take me .. thanks for the offer tho


----------



## kara76

no worries hun

i will get there as soon as i can, tania will be coming and i will txt you when i leave cardiff

amanda has met tania so hopefully if im not there amanda will be. i will make sure i get in touch with everyone over the weekend

right i better go to bed as i have work again tomorrow

sweet dreams


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls How are we all this morning 
Popsi hun     thats all i can do hun im here for you  ..

Im off out to a barbecue later i was either going to a wedding reception or a hen night , and now my friend phoned up and said we are having a barbecue do u wanna come, so tea time we are going to the barbecue to make the most of the weather   ,
I must have fell asleep last night and left my laptop on cause when i came down today my laptop was still on and  all my windows was still left open on here lol i was knackered  
love to you all hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Im off out now girls to take my lucy (dog) for a walk might be back on later might not all depends enjoy ur day love emm axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

thought you went quiet a bit emma .. you must of been knackered! ive been sat in garden .. am off out to see jeffs best freinds baby in a bit it was born on thur ... hoping some baby dust will rub off on me   then im off out for a meal up machen as my brother is leaving for stoke on monday so its a farewell meal...im starved already must be the steroids setting in   what you up to popsi


----------



## ebonie

im here miriam i hope the babydust will rub of you i was knackered must have been enjoy ur meal tonight love emma xx


----------



## kara76

im in work still

boring


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats crap kara do u go out side in ur breaks ??


----------



## popsi

hi girls

sorry have not been about today, miriam and ebonie enjoy your nights out  

kara i hope your home from work now hun x  

Andi- hope your having a nice weekend x 

Moth, scouse, spooks and everyone else love to you all x

as for us we went shopping this morning then sat i the sun all afternoon and then cooked a lovely tea of prawn cocktail, then fillet steak, mushrooms and potatoes, so been a nice day together, still very sad tho xx


----------



## miriam7

how you doing popsi im glad your day hasnt been to bad   ...its dead on here tonight! im stuffed i had lasange followed  by chocolate fudge cake ..i couldnt finish it so my mum did   ive just watched bb on 4+1 dale is a d##k !


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls its been very quiet here tonight ,
Ive just come in from the bbq im a bit tipsy  
miriam im glad u have enoyed ur night how did u let ur mum finish of ur cake theres something wrong with you  

pops hun im glad u have made the of of the day  but im sorry it have been tinged with sadness   lots of love emmaaaxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

last night i got ****** and then fell asleep while luke was outside with mates lol

kelly good luck with baseline

popsi how are you hunni?


----------



## popsi

hi kara

I am a little   today, af is fully blown here now, so definately all over for us, spent yesterday emailing adoption agencies tho so hoping to get replies from them this week, which we feel is a very positive move forward and both wish we had done in December last year now when it failed as we planned to, we know now we want a family not necessarily a pregnancy.

How are you hun ?


----------



## kara76

aww hugs hunni

i am glad you are making postive steps towards your goal, i so wish i had your courage, it seems im on the rollercoaster and can;t get off


----------



## popsi

you will know when the time is right for you hun, i guess our not so good results on both times have helped a lot towards our situation, i have to say I have never seen John so happy as he was last night researching all the adoption things it made me   with happiness, as he really did not like me having treatment as it made me quite ill ..


----------



## KellyG

popsi i love that 'you want a family not necassarily a pregnancy' thinkin of you lots huni xx


----------



## kara76

good on john, you 2 are so made for eachother

it really takes a special couple to go through all this **** and come out fighting

think we must all be lucky there, popsi are you coming to the meet?

kelly you nervous?


----------



## popsi

kara - i cant see me coming tomorrow as things a bit raw at the moment and still way too many   and i dont like being upset when i am out  , but i will definately be on the next one, strong and fighting the next battle xx i dont want to lose touch as i feel we are all friends for life now xx


----------



## kara76

deffo friends for life hun

you must keep us all updated, i can't quite believe its only been 2 weeks since my failure, seems longer

its best to do what you feel is right for you hun and being sad is part of it all


----------



## KellyG

yep deffo friends for life popsi and kara 

kara im not nervous more excited i know my linning will be thin enough to start stimms


----------



## kara76

kelly have you been given a ec date?

popsi i just had a read about adoption


----------



## KellyG

yeah ec is 11th august


----------



## kara76

i would imagine that you would start stimm either tomorrow or next week

you coming to the meet?


----------



## KellyG

yep im thinkin tomorrow to start!!!!!! yippeeee

gota ask my mum if she will av josh i will tx u if your not on here


----------



## kara76

ok hun

good luck


----------



## ANDI68

Every time I come on here I 

Are we the unluckiest bunch or just the ones that don't disappear when things don't go to plan? 

It's been a gorgeous weekend, had plenty of <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F4%255F33%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Looks like I'm coming to the meet up tomorrow girls, DH gave me a kick up the **** and reminded me of the support I need to return to you girls.

It's scorching out there, may go to Aberavon for a walk along the beach if I can get DH to move off the sun lounger, he's trying to get some colour before our hols


----------



## kara76

p* head lol

we are flipping unlucky but just think when the time comes when we are sat all together with our children, whether that be through tx, adoption or other means (i don't mean stealing one of course lol )

andi have a rest hunni, i wish i was home

be aware of the cold sore tomorrow, its horrid


----------



## ANDI68

Don't give me a kiss then Kara ..... NO NO


----------



## kara76

but you said you like it lol


----------



## popsi

andi - yes we are unlucky but when i was chatting to sal last week she pointed out that if we did not have trouble with tx then we would never have all met each other and made such good friends   so i think thats a good thing, and another thing at least we all know we have the best DH/DP in the world after what we have all been through xx

The sunshine is gorgeous, i hope it shows its face a lot in the next three weeks, i feel better brown x


----------



## kara76

yes indeed

some good comes from the bad luck, believe me

i have writen my wanted dates out so we will see if i can get them


----------



## popsi

kara ... lots and lots of luck for tomorrow huni, i hope you get what you want, i am sure you will


----------



## kara76

im sure i will too

or they will be trouble pmsl


----------



## miriam7

ladies i seem to think everything happens for a reason ...we have all made great freinds which has made my tx much easier to handle...i used to think why me ..now i know im most certainly not on my own..you lot are great !


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls i totally agree with u all i think we have made friends for life the one good thing to come out of all this,     group hug everyone it has made me all emotional   in a good way   and i totally agree with popsi kara you will know when the time is to get of this tx train... and take another path in life what ever that maybe , i cant wait to see you all tomorrow  

popsi i wish u was coming hun and i am sure tomorrow you will be doing more laughing than crying  

andi i am glad ur hubby have given u the boot up the backside u gotta come as well 

look forward to seeimg you all


----------



## ebonie

Andi u going to have a drink with me tomorrow hun ?


----------



## KellyG

dont think i can make tomorrow ladies but will let kara know

think of me at 8.30 in the morning and think thin!!!!

thinkin of you all 

lots of love


----------



## kara76

good luck kelly, shame your gona miss the meet

thin thoughts coming your way


----------



## miriam7

good luck in the morning kelly im sure it will be fine and you will be ready to stimm   let kara know if things change and you can make it


----------



## KellyG

will do miriam 

no getting into trouble if i cant mak it, im normally sensible and can make sure you girls behave yourselves haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (thats a lie!!)

think thin think thin

mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Good luck for tomorrow kelly   i hope u can make it ..
Kelly u sound as sensible as me hun must be only me and you are the sensible ones oh yeah and miriam lol
ill make sure they dont get in to trouble


----------



## miriam7

lol thin vibes sent your way kelly! i have a feeling that emmas going to be token p##s head this meet


----------



## ebonie

ohh me im good its non alchaholic   lol i wish someone will join me in a drink


----------



## KellyG

ok so just in case i can make it, where is it


----------



## ebonie

harvesters by sarn services kelly by mcarthur glen hun xx


----------



## KellyG

yeah iknow im being nice to dh so he might come home from work early to have josh


----------



## miriam7

be extra nice to him then


----------



## KellyG

yeah might have to be EXTRA nice seems as dildocam is out tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

yep ...how pleasent ..bet you cant wait   pmsl


----------



## KellyG

oh im well excited lmao have u been resting miriam


----------



## miriam7

yep been mostly resting .. had a little tidy up today and watered the garden..apart from that all i have done is eat  ... o yeah i was skanked on my steroids they only gave me 25 on the bottle it says 35


----------



## KellyG

where did u get them from? go back and get the rest


----------



## miriam7

pharmacy in hospital ! 25 is enough to take me to test day tho


----------



## ANDI68

I will be driving Em, sorry!

Good luck Kelly and Kara for today.

Scouse hope AF comes but tomorrow    Why are you having bloods on CD1?


----------



## popsi

kara and kelly good luck to you both today xx


----------



## KellyG

ok soooo

went to clinic Janet scanned me, my lining is 2 and they wanted 5 or under so well thin yay . BUT Janet looked in the book and because there is no one in the lab my week of EC they put EC back a week tut!!
i dont start stims till next Monday NOT today and EC will be 18th NOT 11th grrr i know people are entitled to their holidays but dont they know who i am lmao!! I'm a bit gutted but i spose its only 3 weeks away and mike has plenty of time to finish decorating the living room now ( i wanted it done b4 EC and et week) 

thinkin of u popsi hows the adoption agency serch going?

kara good luck today

thanks to all for the good luck wishes really appreciate them looooads


----------



## Scouse

Well done on lining being 'perfect' but a bit   that you are ready to go but they're not ready for you!

Now take it easy, sort out your dog and 'll pm you my number again.  At least you know I'm just down the road! X


----------



## KellyG

thanks scouse... ive just tried to sort out my holidays from work as i booked the 11th august week off tut and josh was goin to his dads for a week so just changed that tut lol i shouldnt moan tho, i did say that i was quite capable of doin the procedure myself


----------



## KellyG

spooks where ya been everything ok hun?


----------



## Scouse

I don't think they ever take into consideration that we have to organise our time, family comitments etc
But don't stress!!!!!!!!! Don't want to undo all the good work you've done!
Just pm'd you - last time I mailed 'kelly' raher than 'kellyg'


----------



## miriam7

lol at scouse messagng the wrong kelly! at least its only a week kelly thats  not to bad a wait ...hiya spooks best of luck for your scan  this afternoon and insem later this week


----------



## KellyG

spooks what clinic u at now? are u a lot happier there hun, hope u are. miriam are u resting


----------



## miriam7

well rushing to get ready i wouldnt say resting! im of to get a progesterone prescription so will pick it up and meet with kara at 2ish


----------



## Scouse

Spooks thats great news  - well done you! Wishing every success for Wed and your  2ww!

I went to clinic today because of spotting, but wouldn't do my bloods cos they don't count it as proper AF!
So got to ring them back when AF arrives in full flow! 
Well ladies hope your meet is as exciting asnormal And Kelly hopeyour dog is ok?
Love to you all X


----------



## popsi

Spooks - weyhey !!! good luck for wednesday huni x i have a good feeling about this for you after all the hassle you have had over the last few months   

Scouse,  damn that AF !!! they are so bloody annoying the never ever do what they are supposed to !! witches !! i am guessing you did not make the meet either  

Well i have a few info packs coming regarding adoption things, ebonie has been an absolute gem helping me with stuff too thanks hun xxxxx, and my mums friend told me to contact her anytime as she adopted a baby last year, so everyone being really positive and helpful   

Well we have had fun in our house tonight we have had a bbq inn the rain LMAO !!! me and DH have not laughed so much in ages running in and out .. i think the neighbours thought we were barmy but who cares hey lol !!! we are on holidays so people do mad things on holidays lol xx


----------



## popsi

spooks ... hmmm naked dancing now theres a thought for afters LOL !!!

Thanks for your lovely words  , good luck for wednesday bet your really excited now xx


----------



## popsi

LOL spooks your so funny .. not seen many of your diguises lately though    

Glad your experience was better, if in the very very distant future we decided to tx again we will go to that clinic next time too.. but at the moment thats not part of our plans  

Happy cleaning hun xx


----------



## popsi

thank you i feel much happier dancing with a naked man too  

xx


----------



## KellyG

well i have had an eventful evening. took samson to the vet, the vet said hes got a nasty skin infection may be caused by bite or a spot thats got infected, he tried to get the clippers on the two parts that are bad, stooopid vet i was gonna take the clippers off him and do it myself. the true rottweiler in samson came out and no way was the vsvet going near him with buzzing scissors lol so we paid 40 quid for some gel, instructions on what to do and we headed home... we decided to give samson an outside bath and try and cut away the hair on the infected skin   im the bad guy as usual and hurt my poor dog, i was trying to cut away the scabs (heaves) cos the gel can only tough his skin and not hair or scab....so was washing him and then thunder andheavy rain   anyway samson is now nice and clean, flee free, has two blad patches on his shoulder and has one of mikes old t-shirts on him so he cant scratch at his bald patches lmao end of story amen


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls 
spooks im glad u have ur basting wednesday hun i bet u are so excited wishing you loads of love and luck    

scouse damn that af and  had to miss the meet as well    af i hope it comes full flow soon hun   

popsi aww thanks hun i am always here if you want to chat about anything lol i bet the neighbours did think u was mad  

kelly omg u had a outing at the vets bl..dy vets was useless but im glad samson is better now hun  

well we had a laugh as usual lol i enjoyed it there but at the end of night we were like the roast chickens it was boiling there   it was lovely to meet some new ones karas friend and moth i know ur real name   lovely to meet you hun cant wait for the next meet when is the next one 
love emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

im so glad you enjoyed your wet bbq popsi   missed you at meet hope to see you next time...and you kelly and scouse! spooks wishing you loads of luck for wednesday let us know how it goes


----------



## Moth

Only a quick one

great to meet you ladies - didn't get in till 11pm - would have been 10.30 ish but dp decided to lock me out (i forgot my keys - not really his fault) so had to go to parents for spare ones and got absolutely soaked in the process! Andrea and Emm - bet you've been home for hours  

Hi to everyone, haven't caught up with the posts yet, but hope everyone's o.k. sorry, but off to bed now - got to rest my throat from so much talking!

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

aww bless im sorry u didnt get in till late   hubby lol
good job u had spare keys up ur parents lol u have a lovely sleep hun


----------



## miriam7

lol moth sorry you ended up a drowned rat .. thanks a lot for my lift home ..maybee if you hadnt of took me dp might of still been up


----------



## Ravan

morning all,just wanted to say...thank you for a fantasic evening.I love the meets your all mad and make me laugh so much cant wait for the next one lol


----------



## kara76

as always what a laugh 


moth you drive too slow lol, i got in just after 10pm.


----------



## deblest

Hi all

Just wanted to say gutted I missed the meet but AF showed up with a bl..dy vengence.  Was in agony and had cronic heartburn  

Will have to try and make the next one in between af's lol

Glad u all had a blast


----------



## kara76

not long til your follow up hun

you got lots of questions sorteD?


----------



## deblest

Oh god yea I have.  They are all swimming around my tiny little brain lol

Thanks for that link by the way - was really helpful.  Never even thought of half what u asked.  But I'm getting there.


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies sounds like we missed a really good night!  Sorry but after clinic dh and I went out for some time together at beach until thunder storm chased us home.

Kelly glad you sorted Samson out............but how can you afford IVF costs and vet fees?  

Well just quick up date before taking dh's kids to Techniquest - AF has 'disappeared' totally today.  No spotting at all (but still all symptoms)  Did a test yesterday and obviously -ve...........so don't really know what's happening??

Will catch up with you all later X


----------



## kara76

popsi you had any replies to your email yet?

ive got to book luke blood tests now


----------



## popsi

hi girls

last night sounded like fun, glad you enjoyed  

Kara - had some replies to emails they sending out info packs, but its looking like we may have to wait 6 months after tx to start, but thats not such a bad thing will give me time to reclaim my body, and us both chance to enjoy with no stresses and get nice and healthy for the next road, we are gonna look at the stuff this week then make a few calls next week when we come home from holidays,

How is everyone doing, we just come back from shopping and food out  , time for a snooze now i think

Official test day tomorrow so will confirm negative in the morning no doubt the ring hospital and tell them, pay bill and request my notes, so closure on that.

Cya later girlies

And xx


----------



## kara76

6 months is no time in the grand scheme of things

ive been busy cutting the grass and have discovered why i get a rash......GRASS!!!, booked lukes bloods for wednesday next week then i won't be going back til my baseline


----------



## miriam7

lucky you being able to cut the grass ..its p#####g down here theres been thunder too..! glad you feeling positive popsi ..its nice to see


----------



## popsi

just had lovely text of my friend and now   again !!!!

Kara .. whats lukes bloods for hun <sorry i sooo nosey> and cutting grass is a mans job lol

Miriam - its sunny here now, we have had some nasty showers though , how are you .. when is your otd


----------



## kara76

i agree it is a mans job

luke has to have his hiv etc redoing, i had mine taken yesterday

aww hugs hunni, crying is good though


----------



## ANDI68

Had a joyous evening, as always girls.  We are lucky to have each other's support.

Good luck for tomorrow Spooks.

Why do you have to wait 6 months And?  Is this with all agencies or just specific ones?  Are you seeking private info or local authority?  Sorreee ..... I'm being nosey.  Hope you're okay hun  

Sorry your AF is holding off Scouse.

I can't keep up with everyone sorry


----------



## kara76

i have to try and decide whether to take time off next time or do i just swap days the thing i don't want to happen is the other girl books time off

i might just book  it lol

spooks good luck

as far as i know in pembs you don't need to wait


----------



## popsi

i think LA's like you to wait, but this is all a bit hearsay at the moment, i will know 100% next week, we got to decide whether to go with LA and have greater chance of very young child or toddler, or go with VA and have a slightly older child, we would like pre school 0/5 not necessarily a baby as i know they are hard to find


----------



## kara76

popsi im gona pm you hun


----------



## ANDI68

I understand you cannot go with the LA where you live, is that correct?


Anyone noticed my ticker going the wrong way?


----------



## kara76

and down came the rain

wow its ******* down

andi try not to put too much pressure on yourself


----------



## miriam7

no andi i didnt notice your ticker   my test date is SUPPOSED to be the 10th...but we all know what im like


----------



## popsi

Andi - you still lost 4lb so thats good.. , not long for your hols now so i would leave it till you return as lots of eating and drinking will go on no doubt lol <well it will on mine>

Not heard you cant adopt from your own LA, thats the first place to start i would have thought, and ebonie sent me a link to mine so i am sure she would not have done that if you could not, obviously if you work for your local LA that may be different 

Kara - will pm you back huni thanks x

Miriam -


----------



## ANDI68

Ahh maybe that's what it is then, working for the same LA.

I could slap myself over my NON weight loss ... I'm in a panic now that my hols are 11 days away and I need to lose at least a pound a day 

I looked for a suitable smilie and came across this one ... It made me chuckle anyway

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F2%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## popsi

LMAO !! andi good smiley  , dont worry about the 1lb a day !! concentrate on enjoying hun xx


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls my my u lot can chat  
how are we all today i havent read back on what uv wrote because its so much  
I hope your all ok today girls !!
ive got work tonight   anybody wanna go in instead of me   lol
Popsi is it london ur going on the weekend hun


----------



## Moth

Following a piece of interesting information from a close FF pal, I have just amended my profile so you can no longer see my e-mail address     That's what i get for meddling with my profile late at night! Have a look at my profile and see if i've hidden it now, coz i don't know what i'm doing!  

Miriam - don't worry, dp fell asleep at 8pm   He likes early nights!

Andi - my ticker should be going backwards too, but i'm too lazy to keep changing it and have decided it's only worth changing for a weight loss and not a weight gain! think i put on 5lb from my half a spitroasted chicken last night, but think i lost 2lb in perspiration coz of where we were sat!

Spooks - good luck for tomorrow - I tried to remain a woman of mystery, just like yourself, but as you can see from this post - i failed miserably with my plan of remaining 'incognito' - nobody does it as good as you   Maybe you could write a book!

Just off to put an advert about my tx in the local gazette 

Moth x (oops, nearly put my other name then!)


----------



## popsi

Hiya Eb

Yes we are off to the smoke of london lol.. we love it there busy busy busy went there on Honeymoon spent a fortune but holds special memories for us x


----------



## ebonie

Aww that will be lovely popsi i hope  you have a fabolous time there and spend loads of money lol is there any room for me


----------



## KellyG

Good evening ladies hope ur are all well.... 

omg put bbc2 on now lmao

scouse my dh is loaded   (i wish)

glad u all had a good night sorry i missed it  

good luck 2moro spooks 

popsi im wishing u well huni 

yo to the rest of u


----------



## popsi

spooks... glad your diguises are back out huni  .. as i have said good luck for tomorrow

Kelly - was bbc 2 about mens bits LMAO i told dh to turn over he did for a millisecond lol


----------



## KellyG

yeah popsi made me laugh showing all bout   mike said 'oh mine done bloody do that' aww bless


----------



## ebonie

i just turned over to watch that one on bbc2 its onabout womens bits next girls...
WARNING THOUGH THERE IS A BIRTH OF A BABY ON THERE


----------



## KellyG

my mate came to see me today with her newborn 4 days old


----------



## kara76

well girls i have just noticed that they didn;t give me a time for my baseline!!!!!


----------



## KellyG

wot u mean kara? wot happend at ur appt?


----------



## kara76

have i not said

dates are booked

down reg on day 21 of next af- should be start sept down reg

baseline 23rd sept- time tbc

egg collection 13th oct


----------



## miriam7

lol cant you just phone nearer to the time kara ... i missed bbc2 what did i miss


----------



## kara76

well yes i could but i wana know its booked in and would like an early one so better get it in

bet i would have to change it then lol


----------



## miriam7

yeah get in there then ...you can just rearrange if you need to!  does embryo stick on day 7 if its going to kara?


----------



## popsi

kara.. you have to ring reception now for times, deb told me last time they used to be able to book baselines in but not anymore all done thro reception 

Did anyone see the programme about the dogs on itv1, i know you were nearly all watching mens  bits .. lol, it made me sad, and today when we were out someone had knocked over a dog and covered it with a blanket john seen its legs sticking out, it must have happened a while back there was no cars around so either they realised it was dead and covered it or someone had come out of shop and covered it, i have   all day about it


----------



## miriam7

o no popsi ... that must of been awfull i hate it when that happens its not nice to see   i  picked up a dead cat before that was in the middle of the road and placed it on my freinds asda works jumper hoping the owner would find it in the morning ...poor sods


----------



## Scouse

Popsi I watched the dogs............ (didn't know I was missing a rude programme on other side!  ) it was lovely.  My dad used to work with the 'drugs' dogs with the custom and excise! 
Kara I hope your dates work out as planned...........mine are totally out alreadt and I haven't even started tx yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Kelly howz the dog?  We all could do with rich other halves to pay for all our tx!
Spooks best of luck for tom.
Love to Ebonie, Moth , Andi, Kara & Miriam....hope you are all well X


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi hun im sorry you had to see that hun i feel so sad seeing animals run over


----------



## miriam7

scouse I'm well but hungry    still no proper af then .. i will have to do a af dance for you


----------



## kara76

aww i too get so sad when i see animals, even rabbits

scouse my dates should work out unless i have a cycle over 36 days!!!

saying that im there on wednesday with luke so might sort it then, hoping he gets who took my blood as its brusied lol

miriam implantion well day 6 onwards all depending it the embryo reaches blastocyst on day 5 or 6


----------



## Scouse

Not only NO AF but now not even spotting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

what did they say at clinic?


----------



## Scouse

Just to ring the as soon as she turns up!
Thing is on a 'normal' month, apart from feeling rough and everyone 'diving for cover' a late AF wouldn't mean much!  (obviously after testing) BUT cos I'M WAITING TO START TX IT'S DRIVING ME  MAD! 
Sorry allI'm doing is moaning at mo.


----------



## miriam7

heres an af dance hope it helps scouse


----------



## kara76

your not moaning huni

i can totally understand

try sex


----------



## KellyG

scouse samson is ok just put his gel on his badies and he just looks all sad, bless him.

kara thats cool bout ur dates huni 

miriam do u feel any diff?


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> try sex


Done that! And that ALWAYS works usually! 
Miriam thanks for the dancing! I seem to have the whole of the AR world dancing for me! She'll be here soon..............then I'll be moaning about that


----------



## kara76

try it again lol

ive almost eaten a whole packet of choc fingers


----------



## KellyG

haaahaa at miriamsdance


----------



## miriam7

no kelly ..no different yet ...its way to early tho    i hope samson gets better soon ...what did they say the sores were from?


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> try it again lol
> 
> ive almost eaten a whole packet of choc fingers


Am i boring / depressing you that much kara?


----------



## kara76

lol

im off to watch a program about challenger the space shuttle


----------



## KellyG

miriam they said it may have been a bite thats got infected or spots that have got infected either way my poor dog is poorly


----------



## miriam7

chocolate fingers kara ..did you have to mention them ..i will be sendig jeff up the shop now! kelly if its an abcess a little salted water is good to clean the wound with ..


----------



## ANDI68

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F13%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







... I hate it !!

There seems to be a few changes at the Clinic, anyone know if they're for the better?

How's your rash Kara, and your sore? Are those patches any good?

Sorry you've been upset And 

I had a lovely







tonight, I made a request about two weeks ago and only now did DH get around to doing it, I still need my **** muscles massaged, I can't believe they're still sore.

Hope your AF arrives soon Scouse


----------



## miriam7

glad hubby got to work on your    muscles andi   loving your smileys    and also hating ironing!


----------



## kara76

the patches are brill andi thank you mate

not sure if the changes will be for the better but lets hope, at least it will free the nurses up


----------



## miriam7

what patches are these then


----------



## kara76

kinky ones lol

nah they are cold sore patches


----------



## miriam7

cold sore patches..nerever heard of them! i just got bloody soaked my kitchen tap came of in my hand and water was squirting everywhere


----------



## kara76

im looking into immune testing and its a minefield


----------



## miriam7

i bet it is i wouldnt know where to start ... where do they do it to in the uk?


----------



## kara76

i have found somewhere is america but i would beed a consultant here to and that means tons of money, i don't mind throwing a few hundred quid at something im not sure i believe but not thosands


----------



## Scouse

Kara I'm sure there is a cons up in Liverpool that covers immune testing?  Sure I read it on other site I 'visit'  If find out more will let you know - but again I know not cheap (but sure it'snot £k's)
Miriam your water saga sounds like something off Fawlty Towers !  

Andi Af stillnot here....but we just spent afternoon 'trying to persuade' her - medicinal purposes only and following Dr Kara's advice of course!
Pops I wuld be interested in any info re adoption you find -maybe you could start your own thread!
Loveto the rest of you.
Hows Samson Kelly?


----------



## ANDI68

Glad the patches are working Kara, can you see them on your face? The advert makes them look invisible. Miriam thought she was missing out on something interesting ... it's not intereting hun 

I bet it is indepth Kara 

Hows the eating going Miriam ? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I may have got a job for a few days .. I'm not gonna say what it is 'cos you all laughed at me when I told you about my other, desperate to earn some money, venture 

Spooks, hope today went well .. GOOD LUCK


----------



## kara76

yep i can see them, but they are brill thank you matey


----------



## Scouse

Kara found this on immunity / NK cells investigations 
As far as I can see Mr *******, the ARGC and the Lister clinic are the only ones that do these tests.
I'll keep digging round and let you know if I find out any more! Good luck to you!

Spooks how are you?


----------



## kara76

care in nottingham do it but what i want if anything would be a con to tell me what tests and then send my blood to america for testing


----------



## popsi

Kara - good luck with the research huni, it sounds very complicated   x

Andi - LMAO with the patches ! i was wondering what was going on too though lol, how are  you, please tell us what your  new job is we wont laugh we are all little   on here   x

Miriam - hope our resident pupo lady is resting x 

Scouse - the research is going ok, rung my personel department today was not happy only get 7 weeks full pay for adoption and you get 26 for maternity, i think it discrimination !! if and when you need information i will let you know what i have, but at the moment you need to concentrate on your tx  x

Emma - what have you been up to, bet your busy with Jack now its summer hols  

Moth, Kelly,Raven, chilli, and all the rest of  you   

I am off now for a lovely curry and beer, dh just gone to pick it up, been so busy today no time to cook !


----------



## KellyG

scouse samson is ok thanks hun, his sores look erghh tho   

me and dh are tackling the celing tonight im in charge of the plastering   lol

popsi enjoy ur curry chick


----------



## ebonie

Ohh congrats on being pupo spooks , im glad everything went good for you today hun,
mm you stay away for a few days   we will see u put ur feet up now and relax


----------



## miriam7

good luck spooks..glad it went well!        ive had another injured pigeon this evening brought into my living room.. luckily jeff was home and rushed it up the vets..after a quick phone call..he wasnt happy i usually take them but didnt want to be stressed out


----------



## kara76

spooks well done huni

think i will knock immune testing on the head unless i come into some money lol

miriam bet jeff think your mad i know luke would think that but i would do the same


----------



## ANDI68

Do you often get injured pigeons Miriam?

Well done Spooks


----------



## kara76

i think it might be the pussy cats!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

1 of my 4 cats is the culprit hes a little sod ..jeff do think im mad   i couldnt leave it tho it was bleeding and hiding under my computer desk .. it was only a baby so vets will stitch it up and let it go   whats the price range for these immune tests then ...and what do they look for ?


----------



## ANDI68

4 CATS!!!!! Whats the price range of vets fees?


----------



## kara76

to get immune tests in the uk its around 1200 to send to america myself your talking 550

on top on the uk tests i would have to pay to see a con, i could send my bloods to america without seeing a con but i would have to pick which tests i think which isn;t wise as i would pick them all lol and then they would advise tx

its nk cells etc


----------



## miriam7

lol vets fees aint to bad as long as there are no illnesses or injuries to them.. however 3 of them are nearly 15 so ask me that in a year or 2   this immune testing seems like a minefeild


----------



## ANDI68

vets fees for the injured birds I meant


----------



## miriam7

pmsl ..well they take the pigeons for free and sort them out


----------



## KellyG

me no likey birds


----------



## Scouse

popsi said:


> Scouse - the research is going ok, rung my personel department today was not happy only get 7 weeks full pay for adoption and you get 26 for maternity, i think it discrimination !! if and when you need information i will let you know what i have, but at the moment you need to concentrate on your tx x


Popsi you are right - I should put all my energy into this tx (if it EVER gets started) When I looked into it in past I'm sure county employees were given same leave for maternity and adoption! Makes sense. Good luck!

Love to everyone else but trying to encourage my stupid footie team to score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

scouse.. i am allowed the same "leave" just not the pay    i think its terrible, but i guess thats working for the government does to you !!!  

score team score !!!!!


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

popsi that is a joke isn't it!!!!idiots

im ok bit fed up, i hate waiting lol

next week should fly by as we have family down, gona go ice skating in cardiff on wednesday after lukes bloods


----------



## popsi

kara .. yep its really annoyed me  , well i rung clinic this morning spoke to Jodie who was fantastic as always, dont have to go for a follow up if i dont feel like, so not gonna bother theres nothing they can tell us now anyway 

well i am really busy packing ready to go away, i am not the type to travel light lol !!! like to have a choice of what to wear much to DH disgust LMAO !!! he carries cases mans job  

your week next week sounds like fun Kara, october be here before you know it now hun

lots love to all you other lovely ladies, em, andi, scouse, kelly, miriam, moth and everyone xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

are you gona get your notes hun?


----------



## deblest

Afternoon ladies.

Well I had my follow up appointment this morning and was not what I was expecting at all.

Had a really good chat with Mr Griffiths and he advised that I should seriously consider egg donation as my next step.  Had a LH and FSH blood today and if it's high he says I should NOT consider another IVF.  If its low then I could possibly have another IVF maybe with DHEA but he's not confident as I low responder.

Hmmmm what to do!!


----------



## kara76

debi
mr griffiths is a lovely man
that must of been a shock to hear that, did they say when your results will be back, i am assuming you are on day 1 to 3 of your cycle?

have you had a amh test?


----------



## deblest

He was lovely - been well and truly smacked with a happy stick.  And it rubbed off - he's so jolly.

I was shocked but a little part of me was relieved, i'd convinced myself i had a problem carrying.  But....he assisted Mr Penketh on my op back in Sept.  I had a fit of the giggles when he said that he had my pelvis on dvd    He said he'd never seen anything like it lol

Anyway's he doesn't think there's a problem with my carrying - just my eggs are crap so my highest chances are with donation.

Only had LH and FSH bloods.  Should I have had amh?


----------



## deblest

oh yea and results in 3 days - he said I could phone and talk to him if I liked


----------



## kara76

is today day 1-3 maybe 5 of your cycle?

a amh test would have been wise, you could call and book one i think, this can take 6 weeks to come back.

is donar eggs something you would go for?

he did my second op and was brill


----------



## deblest

I'm on day 5 today.

We did briefly discuss donor eggs (me and DH) when we went for first IVF coz I was non responsive on first dosage and Janet did say that it may be something we would have to consider.

Spoke to DH about it earlier and he seems fine with it but he is still feeling really gutted after the BFN and is afraid of it happening again bless him.  He is having a bit of a time getting to grips with it I think.

My sister has offered to be a donor, but obviously its something we really to discuss in detail before we make a final decision.

Honest answer - I'd do it if its my best and only chance.  But I wouldn't do it if DH and sister are unsure.  They would have to be 100% happy.


----------



## kara76

wow your sister is amazing hun, what a kind woman she must be

day 5 is ok but the fsh might be a little higher than on day 3 say.

have you had fsh done before? what was it?

im so pleased they are given you a couple of options, take some time to think them over.]

do you feel ok?


----------



## Scouse

Deblest does ivf  wales do egg share? I know LWC does - we were considering it, but now too old!
I hope the blood test results show you the way to go!


----------



## kara76

yeah ivf wales do egg share


----------



## deblest

I feel quite good.  At least its not a NO and I still have the option.

We gonna have a good break and book an appointment for the new year for planning so that my sister can come and have a chat.

Mr G was brilliant and said he thought we were doing the right thing so that was good to hear too.

My sister is a diamond and her little girl (6 going on 60) is my two eyes.  She so funny.  But she doesnt want any more so she said I could as many of her eggs as I like lol  I said 2 be fine thanks lol


----------



## kara76

amazing and yeah you still have options for sure

is this because of your fert rate? sorry to ask but were they bad quaility?


----------



## deblest

I think so yes.  He said that although I had two embies put back that looked so perfect to start, they were genetically weak.  So when it came to implantation they didn't have enough sticky (as he put it) lol  I must admit he did make the appointment quite amusing for something so serious.  Even DH looked relaxed although he was very confused when we left.

He said that only 11 follies and four eggs on max dose menopur really isn't good and one ovary is non-responsive.

He also said that my reserve wasn't too clever!  Damn my insides


----------



## kara76

maybe as he said your reserve wasn't too clever means you have had a amh test


----------



## deblest

Right that explains the bit I got lost on then.  OK.  Yes I've had a amh test lol

I really admire you lot.  I don't know that I could cope with half the ttx you've had -emotionally I mean.  It gets so hard sometimes.

I just feel I need to focus on DH for a bit now.  I forget sometimes that he goes through it to.

Enough about me.  So how are you doing?


----------



## kara76

what was your amh hun?

yeah im ok, just too scared to stop tx i think saying that it is heading that way cause money wise we can;t keep going


----------



## deblest

I have no idea.  He just said it was low.  I think my head was overloading by that point and I didn't think to ask.  I'll ask when I phone next week.

Do you know what - the money thing is biggest bugbear.  And this is going to sound so horrible but friends of my parents and they really are a lovely couple.  He's a self made millionaire and they paid for one course of IVF, first time ever and it worked first time and they now have a baby girl.  Don't get me wrong I was so pleased for them and I still am, and it gave me so much hope, but a part of me thought - you could pay for it over and over and over.  Why first time for you and not for likes of you and me.  Its just not fair.

And if I'm honest I think thats part of hubs issue, is that he's worried about the money.  So I completely understand where you are coming from.  Its that same old question, when is enough, enough.


----------



## kara76

we are not gona get into debt again with treatment we have already remortgaged once, all tx now is gona have to be saved for

so 2 goes max a year lol

just called the gp and got a copy of my clotting screen , dunno why really lol


----------



## deblest

lol

You'll be a qualified IVF nurse before long you lol

You should ask them for a job


----------



## popsi

kara - yes i gonna get my notes but forgot to ask this morning as Jodie was so nice i was afraid to talk too much as would have ended up in tears lol.. i dont do nice bravely lol 

Deb - i am sorry for your sad news, but to be honest i would pop over the the poor responders board if i were you there are a lot of women on there who would be pleased with 4 eggs, they usually get one on max dose and there are a lot of BFP going on there, with DHEA, but you know whats best for you and your sister must be amazing

love to everyone else, just been shopping for last min things now off to finish packing, before, nails, defuzzing, eyebrows etc etc commences  

ps scouse if your still looking for an af you can have mine with pleasure i am looking to get rid of it for the weekend now LOL !!!


----------



## kara76

funny you say that


----------



## kara76

popsi

i am tempted to get my notes lol but will leave it for now and see if i will need them after the next round


----------



## popsi

kara LOL ! i though you had them already ?


----------



## kara76

i do have one lot of notes but its 3 cycles short now

how sad is that lol


----------



## deblest

Thanks Popsi I might just do that.  Its just a case of do I carry on as I am with the chance of more and more BFN's or do I just jump into my doc's advice of going with donor to have a better chance straight away.  Oh I don't know - I'm torn.  But I will go and have a read.

Thanks for all your advice both.


----------



## kara76

why can men be such dickheads!!!

well no one is gona be able to answer that are they.......


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> why can men be such dickheads!!!
> 
> well no one is gona be able to answer that are they.......


 If I had the answer to that I would be one very rich woman!
Anything you are specificaly referring to kARA ? Are you?

Popsi (scared to say this out loud) But I may just be able to arrange to take away your AF this weekend cos (fingers X) i've started again - so hopefully back to clinic tom and start 3 weeks time X


----------



## kara76

being a man and just generally being a knob head!!!!

all i asked was how much my mot was and they say men don't get pmt


----------



## kara76

scouse are you on long protocol?


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> being a man and just generally being a knob head!!!!
> 
> all i asked was how much my mot was and they say men don't get pmt


My DH gets worse pmt than me...............he went to bed with a hot water bottle last night in sympathy with me and my week over due AF pains!!!!!!!!!!!! Best thing is to pamer yourself and let them come out of their  all by them selves!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Kara I never remember which protocol is which........... me dr on suprecur, then onto menopur...........that short or long


----------



## kara76

thats long, if you down reg on day 21

just wondering why you need to go to the clinic on day 1 of af!!!


----------



## Scouse

testing LH and FSH ??


----------



## kara76

ah ha i see

did you ever have a amh test?


----------



## Scouse

Sorry for sounding like a complete   but what is amh test and when would i have them done if I had it done?
Had so many tests right at beginning I don't know what was tested, but all came back 'fine'


----------



## kara76

it measure your responce and ovarian reserve

will they measure your drugs on your fsh? im tempted to get mine done on day 1-3 before down reg too, i did last time


----------



## kara76

forgot to say my boss gave me a fiver for under paying me my rise lol


----------



## Scouse

I had it tested first cycle but don't think i had it on last one?/ It all seems to merge?
I'll ask Jodie wheni go in next.  But i've always responded well and egg quality been good so ?
My problem is getting them to stick!!!!!!!!!!
A fiver every month/


----------



## kara76

same here lol....i need sticky ones this time, might swollen some glue

only joking kids lol

nah £20 a week but he only gave me £15 last week


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls just popped on for five as im going to snuggle up on settee with hubbie   before i go to work  ,
I hope ur all ok ??
Miriam i hope u enjoy ur meal tonight and ur pineapple juice   ...


----------



## popsi

kara - glad about the pay rise, you deserve it !!! i was annoyed last week when he did not pay you  , and men are dick heads because its in the genes ! simple as that can think of no other excuse why they all the same  

Scouse - c'mon girl af waiting for you   

everyone else, you all quiet, dont tell you have all gotten lives outside FF   

Kara - rung about my notes they sending a form for me to sign consent and it will be £12.50


----------



## kara76

popsi im so pleased they haven't put the price up, clinic can charge much more

some of course get more for there money, you should see my files lol


----------



## popsi

lol kara well you have had lots of tx... thats why your our resident nurse hun xxx  , be interesting to see what mine says now


----------



## kara76

wouldn't mind a look lol

i have tons of notes


----------



## popsi

i bring them to the next meet lol !


----------



## kara76

cool we can have a read then


----------



## kara76

news just in

i think im gona put my cycle on hold and go to liverpool and get an endo biospy for u NKCELLS


----------



## popsi

OMG !! kara how come you have come to that decision huni


----------



## kara76

i have spoke to a mate who has had tons of tx and i trust her and like i always say have no regrets and i know that if i didn't get it done i might regret it


----------



## popsi

well huni, it can only be a good thing as its something new for you and as you have good response, embryos etc.. it would be the next progression i guess xxx will you have to delay your tx long huni


----------



## kara76

it might delay it until say down reg in oct /nov so not long


----------



## miriam7

its been busy on here.. im c##p at catching up! hi too all   kara you always have something planned..how much is the biopsy


----------



## kara76

the biospy is 480, i could go for the whole immune testing and thats around 1500, but i believe more in nk cells in the womb!1


----------



## Scouse

Hi Kara I guess you found the Dr in Liverpool!  Very highly respected on all accounts!
Good luck - it feels good to be pro active!
Well SHE'S HERE AT LAST ( never thought I'd be sooooooooooo pleased to see AF - I knew I was pregnant!)
So off to clinic and start dr 21 days time!


----------



## deblest

Good morning ladies.  Hope you are all well.

First I would like to apologise for the bi.tch and moan I had yesterday.  I took Popsi's advice and went to the poor responders board for read.  Boy did I eat some humble pie last night.  Thank you Popsi - It really was an eye opener.    I suppose you just don't realise how badly some people have it until you see it for real.

Had a really good chat with DH last night too and I think we now sort of know where we are going.  He gave me (and then I gave myself) a right good kick up the backside.  Which I think I needed.

I woke up this morning full of pma - I think I could bottle it and sell it on.

Heres some        for you all.


----------



## kara76

scouse yeah she is highly respected and i just feel the need to tick a box, the tx is steriod if anything is found and if not i won't have to take them which is good.....sod the money

they have said i can down reg the night on endo biospy but results take 4 weeks so it would be in time

well done of getting af at last

debi, sometimes we need to kick ourselves up the bum i do it loads lol

right off to get car mot'd soon


----------



## Scouse

kara76 said:


> right off to get car mot'd soon


Thought dh had done it.........hence his pmt the other day
Deb we all have our low days - and then we can't see beyond our own problems! But they don't last long epecially with so many people who love you - they'll soon clear the rain clouds! Good luck and long may your pma continue.
Love to the rest of you, am going to change my ticker - dr starts 21st aug !!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

nah thats what he got stroppy about lol

it passed hoo hoo.

well i had filled the form in for the endo biospy and i think im around 2 weeks for af and then 3 weeks til tests, so im free for 5 weeks now. think i will put our tx back a month too


----------



## ANDI68

will you drive there Kara?  What day do you think it will fall on?


----------



## kara76

luke will probably drive

i haven't a clue what day it will fall, if it falls on the weekend than i will go on the monday


----------



## Scouse

Kara is that Dr at the Liverpool Women's Clinic - if so that is where I was born! 
I'm off home to Liverpool tom so I wish all you girls well and will catch up when I get back! X


----------



## kara76

scouse loving the ticker hun.

im gona try and chill out now that my cycle is further away than before lol


----------



## ebonie

Ohh kara you chill out and let ur hair down hun before ur next tx go wild  
How r u feeling


----------



## kara76

yeah im feeling good, deciding on going for this test feels good as i need to rule it out or find out i do have issues

btw girls tania got a bfp


----------



## ebonie

omg that is fabulous news i was thinking about her on wednesday !!!
Send her my congratulations kara    

Im so glad you are feeling good kara and i do think these tests are the way to go for you


----------



## miriam7

ive just come in just in time for bb ..thats great news about tanias bfp   im so pleased for her


----------



## kara76

how you doing miriam?


----------



## miriam7

im fine..feeling quite positive   1 week done another to go!


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl

ive just had a lovely bath might log off soon


----------



## ebonie

Hello Moth are you ok hun   

miriam you watching BB 

wheres the rest of you girls


----------



## miriam7

yes been watching bb ..didnt like luke but he was funny  kara i would love a bath ...thats 1 thing i really miss on 2ww


----------



## ebonie

He was funny werent he its a pity becky werent there though ..
You enjoy ur bath kara..
miriam you have to enjoy ur showers instead


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a real quicky as ready to go out to madame tussauds, kara great about testing, scouse great about af too . my witch is still hanging about not happy !!!!

well the hotel, weather, food and wine is fantastic, this is just what we needed girls i would recommend a break to anyone if you can

love to you all now off to so the queen lol <even if she is wax  )

xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi you enjoy

i have family coming so the mad clean up has started

i did another ovulation kit and no smiley face but line is darker so will do another tomorrow as a test run for next month


----------



## KellyG

hellooooooooooo ladies how are we all??


----------



## ebonie

Hiya popsi i hope you have a fabulous time hun! why didnt u take me with you  
Have fun   
Kara get luke to help you with the cleaning hun ??

kelly im good thanks hun hows your decorating going 

Miriam~What u  been up to today i hope you have been resting      

Hello to the rest of you girls !!


----------



## KellyG

ebonie mike is doing really well decorating and im supervising him   wot u been up2? when is jack back?


----------



## ebonie

keeping him on his toes kelly i like it  

Im good thanks jack came home yesterday he had a fabulous time he said lol he is a bit tired though i think its after such a busy week!!!


----------



## kara76

ive heard the price for this test im having has gone up...just typical


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats crap kara have it gone up by much


----------



## kara76

im still gona have it done, i have to know its in my head

asked parent for money for my birthday


----------



## ebonie

yes hun i think if u didnt have it done you  would regret it, good idea having money for ur birthday hun


----------



## kara76

im a little drunk at the moment lol

going go karting tomorrow hopefully lol


----------



## miriam7

im knackered been out in garden putting black weed cover down out my front and my neices  are here for the night..how are we all ?do you get knocked out for the biopsy kara? lol what u drinking


----------



## kara76

nope no sedation nothing, thats a shame as i like sedation lol

im drinking fruit cider......

i need to buy some more ovulation kits now as im testing this month is pratice for next month


----------



## miriam7

why do you need to test for ovulation? what day do have to have the biopsy on ..and what does it mean if they do find something wrong?


----------



## kara76

i will have the test around 7 days post ovulation

the test will show if i have elevated natural killer cells


----------



## miriam7

how are we all this evening ive been out up my freinds trying to pass the time   its so quiet on here


----------



## ebonie

Hello miriam it is quiet in here isnt it!!
Maybe they are all out partying   
Unlike me bored stiff in the house  
whats the weather been like with you today ?? its been crap here raining on and off


----------



## miriam7

too quiet ! im bored too nowt on the telly either ... kelly good luck for stimms jab tomorrow


----------



## ebonie

I know crap aint it on telly !!
Good luck for ur stimms tomorrow kelly


----------



## KellyG

thanks miriam and ebonie, just read the instructions again, ill be ok tho i have a photographic memory and can see ceri doing the demo... only 5 hours to go lol

miriam how u doing hun, not long now  

ebonie glad jack is back, was the whether nice for him?


----------



## kara76

kelly have you seen my vids lol

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0

hiya all

im dreading missing ovulation next month as i really need to have a tx by jan lol

how are you all?

i need to cancel my oct tx and i emailed liverpool and it is 480 thank god


----------



## miriam7

hello all   ive been so so so naughty and tested early i figured seen as i havent had a hcg shot whats the harm!.. i have done cheapy ebay sticks ,sainsburys and also  boots and clearblue normal cross ones yesterday ..they all had  very faint lines on.. today i have done a clearblue digital and it says pregnant! im in total shock trying not to get exited as its very early days   i have tried phoning clinic to see if i can have blood test but they have said looking good but wait and phone again next monday... so more bloody waiting !


----------



## KellyG

oooooooooooooo miriam thast soooooo fab!!!!


----------



## miriam7

lol so fab but soooooooooooo early !   i must be mental...cant beleive i gotta wait for blood test


----------



## KellyG

when is your otd? im gonna be the same too lmao


----------



## miriam7

not till next sunday! lol im a bad bad girl


----------



## KellyG

heheheh no ur not miriam just excited and nervous and so on it will be me in 3 half weeks too. hehehehehhee its sooooo exciting was jeff with u? how many u do in total?


----------



## miriam7

ive done about 10  cheapys in total since fri.. no lines till yesterday tho on the cheapys so then i did 1 sainsburys 1 boots 1 normal clearblue all yesterday then i have done 1 digital clearblue this morning   i have another 2 waiting to be used and have sent my mum out for a first responce aswell


----------



## KellyG

i was gona say get the first response, they 2 4 1 in boots lol ive stocked up already


----------



## miriam7

jeff wasnt here he was in work but is home now.. he bought the test and left it for me so i did it when i woke up ..i was expecting a not pregnant ..i did a double take as it came up so quick!  i immediatly phoned him and said how has this happened he replied well we have had ivf u sap!


----------



## KellyG

lmao at jeff!!


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations miriam  im so excited for you


----------



## miriam7

i know someone needs to slap my wrists! how you doing on your wait spooks are you going as mental as me


----------



## kara76

you are a very very naughtie girl

i shoud smack your bum


----------



## kara76

spooks your a good girl


----------



## miriam7

lol nurse karas telling me off! im always testing early naughty i know but just cant help myself


----------



## kara76

im always too scared but at least you have good news

at last we are dropping like flies in the pregnancy department


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks ..you take care and good luck        kara is amandas scan on thur? hows tanya?


----------



## kara76

yeah her scan is hun

tania is doing good


----------



## miriam7

what time you doing your jab kelly?  good luck   ive been so bored this evening i cooked chilli from scratch


----------



## KellyG

gonna do it at 9 same time as my suprecur, im bored to so dh is making me help put wall paper up, he is tellin me wot to do tut


----------



## popsi

hi girls

not had time to read back whats being going on, just wanted to say hello !   i am knackered just got in spent an absolute fortune !!! went through money like water but who gives a stuff it was a well deserved treat for us both after a rough ride  

Miriam


----------



## miriam7

so glad you both had a nice time popsi   sod the money sounds like it was worth it


----------



## kara76

so pleased you enjoyed popsi

kelly you on menopur?


----------



## ebonie

Aww popsi i agree with miriam sod the money.. Just so long as you both had a good time sounds like it did u both the world of good, i bet popsi is glad ur back


----------



## popsi

yep was worth every penny of it   just what we needed after the last year, have not seen popsi yet lol she staying with her "gran" till tomorrow lol.  we went to see Billy Elliot show OH MY GOD it was awsome, Moth i think it was you that said you were thinking of seeing it well its well worth it !! i was not really a big big fan of the film but the show was fantastic, but oh boy did I cry in it too, all the women were in tears lol and some men too !!! 

Hows everyone else doing .. whats planned for next few days, i have another 2 weeks off work now so looking for ideas on where to go what to do etc lol


----------



## miriam7

well popsi for the rest of the week ... i plan on going insane and peeing on a few more sticks lol  what you going to do..you need some days out   emma what you up 2?


----------



## ebonie

Ive been on the phone to my friend for the last hour lol omg she can bl..dy talk  

me im working from tomorrow for the next three days   then god knows what nothing planned


----------



## KellyG

yep kara on menopur and just done my first one, i should become a needle nurse i did look like a junkie tho all my 'gear' nicely spread out on my end table   popsi glad u had a good weekend


----------



## kara76

well done you are on the road now

i wish i didn;t have work tomorrow, time goes so quick at home


----------



## miriam7

well done on injecting your gear kelly   kara let me come sit up yours times standing still here


----------



## kara76

i have 5 weeks ish til biospy and 14 weeks til ec lol how mad

miriam lol tuff titties take it an punishment for testing early lol


----------



## miriam7

sorry been watching bb .. 5 weeks will fly by.. is the biopsy at liverpool     yes it is i just saw your signiture


----------



## ANDI68

Ooooh Miriam .... nawty nawty!!  Hope your levels keep rising


----------



## miriam7

i guess the only way i will know is to keep testing   your online late tonight


----------



## kara76

miriam i would try and stop testing as you will drive yourself crazy

i need to call the clinic today!! and cancel my oct tx


----------



## popsi

kara - its for the best tho, it may be the answer your looking for  

miriam - i agree with kara.. stay off the pee sticks for a few days


----------



## kara76

popsi 

any more news on info about adoption?


----------



## deblest

Hi Popsi and Kara

Popsi I think your doing a truly wonderful thing.  Any child would be truly blessed to you as a mum. (you can adopt me if you like lol).

I think if my tx goes flat I'll be considering adoption too.


----------



## deblest

Miriam - put the pee stick down and step away from the toilet   lol

Bless your heart.  You must be so excited and nervous and doing your own head in.  But if it makes you feel good and full of pma and calm - pee on as many sticks as your wallet can take.  But if its starting to stress you I'd stop hun.


----------



## popsi

deb honey i will adopt you if you want lol xx   good luck with your donor research 

kara  -  not had anything else about it yet taking a little few days of total us time this week now to enjoy each other   will probably make some calls in the next couple of weeks


----------



## kara76

don't blame at all, i hope your having fun wink wink lol


----------



## popsi

yes we definatly are


----------



## kara76

lucky you

im gona see if the clinic will track ovulation for me, these opk are crap


----------



## popsi

i dont think that they are sometimes the best things ! they seem a bit hit and miss to me hun, so if clinc can do it i would go with them less stressful for you too  

right i off for a snooze now still shattered after weekend lol.. London and M.E. not a good mix LMAO but would not change it .. cya all l8r zzzzzzzz


----------



## kara76

and the fun must be getting you tired


----------



## popsi

of course lol ! its good to feel "normal" about things for the first time in last few years xx


----------



## kara76

booked my nov tx woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

booked to go again kara ..what dates you got now? what time you doing yr ov tests ...i did mine bout 1ish


----------



## kara76

i have been doing them in the morning but im gona buy enough to do 2 a day i think lol

do you need to not wee for ages

give me loads of tips i need them please


----------



## KellyG

kara i dont think ur spose to do them first wee, but the morning is ok, have you tried using a bbt? i tried that and the tests


----------



## miriam7

if i was you i would but the cheapys of ebay and do everyday till the lines as dark as the other line then do the digitals ...saves a fortune.. i only used 3 digis over trial month and transfer month


----------



## kara76

yeah think i will do that, or use digitals when the line show

my ec is booked for the 10nov baseline is the 23rd oct woo hoo


----------



## popsi

kara - so technically your still in october   lol x i think i may buy one of the clearblue monitors in the future just to see if body works or not lol and gonna get some DHEA in a couple of weeks, may as well try naturally during the long wait ahead of us till we start courses etc  , but not tonight i have cystitis    not happy bunny


----------



## KellyG

aww popsi u made me spit my yoghurt out then lol


----------



## kara76

no much of a good thing lol that will teach you

i better be getting some tonight


----------



## ANDI68

Great you have a plan Kara  

Not so great you have (honeymoon) cystitis And


----------



## popsi

lol andi.. its not that i think its just loads of wine, cola and no water lol !!! total abuse of body lol !! but oh what fun !!

kelly - sorry about your yogurt huni


----------



## KellyG

made me laugh tho popsi hehe


----------



## popsi

where can a girl go for sympathy these days


----------



## KellyG

hehehe


----------



## miriam7

lol honeymoon cystitus  ..loving your follie wollie ticker kelly


----------



## KellyG

good init lol how u doin then miriam how many tests u done today


----------



## miriam7

lol 2 sainsbrys and another digital


----------



## kara76

you have lost the plot

you better take out shares in pregnancy tests


----------



## miriam7

i got a good deal on ebay for 2 digis with postage for £7 my mum has bought me 2 digis and 2 first responce and jeff bought me the magic 1st one   i got a collection of used ones on my telly stand... jeff thinks im   too !


----------



## popsi

morning all hows everyone doing 

well i have made the call to the local authority and they are sending us the info pack for adoption out today with application form, if we want to complete it after reading the pack <which we will > looks like we will get our prep course in November !!!! OH MY GOD i though it would be next year at least, i feel so happy, excited, scared, emotional, you name it i am it lol .. and worried too about being turned down <but dont tell dh that as i not allowed negativity  and there no reason why we would i sure>

right off to do some ironing now x


----------



## kara76

popsi omg that is such great news hunni

spooks thanks hun, not a hope it hell of me not weeing for 4 hours though lol....


----------



## ANDI68

Kara, if you stop your fluid intake you might be able to.  I think you would have to really as it would weaken your urine.

As soon as 4 hours apart is when I was told you can detect a surge between tests and I agree if you leave it 24 hours you may miss the surge, I think that's what happened to me last month.  I had 2 good lines which had been getting darker by the day but no smiley face and then the next morning I expected the smiley face but the line had disappeared, not even faint .. totally gone!!  

Hope you're feeling okay Spooks?

And, great news on the info pack ..... PMA PMA PMA  

Miriam you'll have no money left for 'other things' at this rate!


----------



## kara76

4 hours is a long time without a wee , i will try i will have to

you should see my bruise from ice skating, luke made me fall as i was laughting so much


----------



## miriam7

was the skating good then kara ..where was the new place after?  im off out over my freinds as its her bday ..no wine for me im taking my juice   hope you are all well   is the clinic shut next week?


----------



## kara76

it was down the bay and yeah it was brill, had a really good laugh


----------



## popsi

kara your ice skating sounds fab !! i love it, its so much fun lol.. sorry to hear about your bruise   , how long are your visitors here for love, what other things have you got planned  

Miriam - have a good time at your friends, enjoy your juice   get used to it over the next year or so  

Spooks, Andi, scouse, deb, kelly, ebonie, and everyone else lots of   to you 

I know i not ivf wales girly anymore but i staying around with you guys if you will have me   

Right just got back from lovely meal had minted lamb shank so going to have a few bevvies now  , healthy living starts in 2 weeks when hols are over xx


----------



## kara76

you better stick around hunni

yum lamb shank, i love it

our family are here til saturday and tomorrow we are going here
http://www.bluelagoonwales.com/ and then fridat go karting

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## KellyG

popsi dont u ever leave missus or i kick ur butt!!!

i had jacket pot 4 my tea omg yum yum!!!

miriam the lab is closed next week not the clinic


----------



## popsi

thanks girls   

the bluelagoon looks fab Kara really good fun  

Kelly - your jp sounds nice but not as nice as mine


----------



## KellyG

popsi my jp are sooooooooooo much better than urs


----------



## kara76

its gona be great, not looking forward to bikini wearing lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. kelly my jp's were chips lol  

kara - it looks more like a swimsuit place.. dont fancy bikini in them slides


----------



## kara76

ive managed to find a bikine with no ties, i only have a swimsuit my mum has lent me and i hate to say it but i look so stupid in it lol


----------



## popsi

lol go with the bikini then hun, the way i look at it after what we have been tho so many people have seen our "bits" whats a few hundred more


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls a quick one omg i have had trouble with my internet all night   
i was on the phone  for 40mins i was so nasty listening to the stupid story they played  

Sorry about me post lol

popsi im so pleased hun u have prep course in november woowoo   nice to see your starting it this year instead of next  

hope ur all ok got to go now as got to go to work bye girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

miriam how many tests you done today lmao are the + getting darker?


----------



## miriam7

ive run out  of tests lol i only got 2 digitals left and am keeping them for sat and sunday! line was defo darker on my first responce yesterday tho... day 31 for me today no sign of af ....so fingers crossed i should be ok ...am going to ring clinic tomorrow and see if they will let me go for blood test on monday       how you doing?


----------



## KellyG

ooo its sooo exciting im at the clinic on monday 

im ok just a bit concerned that i dont really have any side effects of stimming, i get a little dull ache sometimes and thats about it


----------



## miriam7

lol you will be fine i had no signs that things were happning either...im sure your jabs are working so dont worry!   what times your appoinment monday?


----------



## KellyG

its at 10, should have benn ec that date tut lol hope u are restin or out in the garden makin the most of the sun


----------



## miriam7

all i have done is rest.. im glued to my chair with my legs up on footstool   if they let me have blood test i might bump into you


----------



## KellyG

beg for your bloods to be done lol... see you there


----------



## kara76

just thought i would point out that a single beta hcg blood test just gives you an level

miriam if you getting postive hpt hun your level has to be over 25 ust to get a postive


----------



## miriam7

yep i know the levels on the tests.. clearblue digis are 25 miu first responce are 12,5 miu ...im hoping they will give me a test monday then wed? just wanna know its progressing properly and not ectopic again


----------



## popsi

Miriam - i know there is nothing i can say to ease your worries just wanted to give you a   x

Kara - how was the bluelagoon hun  

Kelly - your scan will be fine now you watch hun  

Well i have enjoyed sunshine today went to mumbles for ice cream which was yummy  , out tomorrow night on a leaving party from work so will be having a few


----------



## kara76

miriam tell them you are concern about the ectopic issue

popsi blue lagoon was brill im shattered now and had to go to the shpp for chocolate lol


----------



## miriam7

seen as i have blocked tubes its a risk anyway to have an ectopic isnt it? so i will beg tomorrow to be booked in for monday    mmm ice cream ..i was just starting to like the mcdonalds cornetto mcflurrys then they stopped doing them


----------



## KellyG

mmmm i want a starbucks


----------



## kara76

i have no tubes and still have a risk of ectopic. miriam see what they say hun


----------



## miriam7

kara i never knew that ! i will beg tomorrow


----------



## kara76

yeah i can have what is known as a cornual ectopic where the embryo implants right up in the corner of the womb cause this is one spot no one can do anything about as there is always this when you have your tubes removed

just another thing, they are trying to stop giving blood test results out over the phone, ceri told me this the other day so if you do get a blood test you might have to go there and get your result

i better spread the world chillpepper got a bfp today too

surely my turn should be soon lol


----------



## miriam7

whoo hoo thats bloody brilliant   .. has she tested early or been for blood test?  its gotta be your turn next hunny


----------



## kara76

she has been naughtie and has been testing everyday and went for bloods with her gp today


----------



## popsi

great news about chillipepper   your all getting there one by one girls


----------



## miriam7

lol another naughtie one then   glad its not just me


----------



## popsi

Andi - is it tomorrow you go hun, i am sure it is, have a lovely lovely time you and pete enjoy your time as a couple it will really do you the world of good   cya when you get back xx


----------



## miriam7

o yes Sardinia watch out andis about! are you going for 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## ANDI68

Evening all,

Won't be posting for a while ... nothing new there then  

Yep we're off tomorrow, late evening/early morning.  How did you remember And?  I'm looking forward to some tranquility.  

Just 1 wk Miriam, couldn't get a flight for 2.  Going from Birmingham as it is.

Moth, where are you?  Haven't heard from you for a while.


----------



## kara76

andi

have a fab time hun

doesn't moth try and stay off of here in the week!

im off go karting tomorrow and at some point im hoping for some well sex lol


----------



## KellyG

Have a fab time andi xxx


----------



## popsi

Kara    LOL enjoy go karting and other excersise lol xx

Andi - i have good memory ,sometimes lol xx remember important things about my friends, enjoy hun xx


----------



## miriam7

hope you have a fab time andi the weathers gotta be better than here


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks girls,

You're a bunny Kara  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D1%252F1%255F4%255F85%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ANDI68

How are things Miriam?  How many today?  And I don't mean pee sticks


----------



## kara76

pmsl

its all tak, i haven't had any of ages


----------



## ANDI68

Hope you are well And, thanks for your kind words


----------



## miriam7

pmsl thats so funny !


----------



## popsi

miriam !! i wanna know whats going on now


----------



## miriam7

sorry just saw i missed yr question andi    one so far! im finding it really hard tho


----------



## kara76

miriam do i really need to come to newport and kick your ****??

this is the biggest thing you need to stop and stop it now please


----------



## miriam7

i know


----------



## KellyG

whats goin on?


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are we all today


----------



## kara76

shattered and going out later to drift lol


----------



## ebonie

enjoy the drifting hun lol im of to work now good night short and sweet lol night girls xx


----------



## miriam7

your going driffting at this time of night ??   night emma xxxx


----------



## kara76

best time for it cause the roads are quite

its only cause niece and nephew wana go, i would rather go to bed and well you all know


----------



## miriam7

lol how old are your neice and nephew


----------



## popsi

kara .. enjoy your drifting !!  - where are you going


----------



## kara76

connor is 12 and chelsea is 14


----------



## miriam7

not quite bed time yet then... drive safely


----------



## kara76

they stay up til we are dropping lol


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how are you all?

well im off go karting today woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

finally got through to nurses..debbie saved the day and said come in monday at 10 for blood test ...so see you there kelly..im exited now and i can chill all weekend


----------



## ANDI68

I know it's hard Miriam, been there and done it  stick at it hun. Let me know your results Monday.

Where's the sun today, got loads of washing to dry .. it's taking flipping ages.

Just had a look at the weather in Sardinia, it's 36 degrees today and varying between 31 - 34 between tomorow and Wednesday <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F47%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







wonder how long it will be before the heat rash develops 

Will be missing out on a night's sleep tonight, we're leaving around midnight to drive to the airport, sounds like a sleep around the pool will be in order for tomorrow ... oooh after I've found a supermarket and bought in my wine


----------



## miriam7

lol i love your smileys .. i will text you andi as long as your phone works over there   your going to be baking


----------



## popsi

andi - sounds lovely enjoy.. liked the wine comment, i always find rose lovely in the hot weather   x

Miriam - great about your blood test love      

Kara - hope you enjoyed your karting hun xx  

well as for me i have just returned from the doctors as my cystitis was not getting better at all so got tablets now so to all you lot who were taking the pi$$    

Right off to get ready in a bit now as i am going out with work tonight for food and drinks

cya later...Andrea enjoy hun xxx

And xxx


----------



## miriam7

enjoy your night popsi ...im off out to a bbq no doubt i will scoff my fair share of food ...catch you all later


----------



## kara76

miriam great news

look out for posters in the clinic girls....with my new flash email on it

progestrone level is 3.1 so no ovulation so did a opk and got a super darl line


----------



## ebonie

Hiya girls

Kara~I hope you enjoyed ur karting hun 

popsi ~damn we cant rib u anymore about ur cystitis  glad u got tablets hun hope it eases soon!! 

miriam~enjoy ur barbecue dont forget to leave some food for other people  its great news about ur blood test 

andi~Have a great holiday the weather sounds fantastic i hope you both relax and get pi..ed 

kelly~ hows things hun good luck with ur scan on monday 

moth~Hope your ok 

chillipepper ~Congratulations on your BFP 

Scouse ~Hope ur ok hun !! 

spooks ~How r u hope ur ok !!! 

Sorry to everyne i have missed hope ur ok !!!


----------



## ANDI68

Honeymoon cystitis is bacterial And, which needs AB's ... you can try and wriggle out of it but you've only had it since your weekend away <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F26%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I used to get it a lot during ovulation ... putting my sensitive bits under pressure testing will all those flipping OPK's









When do you test Spooks? Good luck!

Hope everyone is okay.

Must dash and defuzz







and be 'pool ready'


----------



## kara76

andi im so jealous i wana be having fun too and not working

can anyone help me to stop worrying that my cycle will be all put out as my af's are well alot late as ive only got my surge today


----------



## ANDI68

KARA you have had the same cycle following tx before, late ovulation and late AF .. remember it was 42 days?  The next month it all settled back to normal for you.  You know as well as I do that stressing will delay things.


----------



## kara76

thank you mate

even i need a kick up the **** sometimes


----------



## ANDI68

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7547400.stm Interesting !!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ebonie

That is very interesting  andi


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Em how are you doing?  You watching BB?


----------



## ebonie

Im ok andi thanks hun u getting excited  
Im watching bb inbetween jack and my neice yapping to me


----------



## ANDI68

Jack is up late?

I'm getting tired ... LOL


----------



## ebonie

lol  what time u leaving andi 
theres no sign of them going to bed yet they are to busy chatting


----------



## ANDI68

Around midnight Em.

Well it is school holidays and the weekend, is your niece stopping over?


----------



## miriam7

you all packed and ready then andi ..what times your flight  kara dnt panic your cycle might return to normal next month ... im home from bbq and just ordered a curry lol im going to be the size of a house


----------



## ANDI68

Flight is at 7 am.

Are you still taking the steroids Miriam?


----------



## kara76

can i come andi?

i am so hoping cycle will be back to normal, think i will start testing on day 9


----------



## ANDI68

I have a kilo to spare in each case Kara, so I guess you could hide LOL

Don't fret over your ovulation, I am sure it will return to normal, at the least it will happen, it's not like you didn't ovulate this month, now that would be more concerning.


----------



## ebonie

Yeah andi my neice is sleeping over shes the same age as jack they are both in bed reading books now  

[email protected] miriam i dont know where you put it  

kara stop worrying


----------



## miriam7

yep still on steroids... i blame them ! any idea if i am preggers how long i have to take them for   bless emmax ...i used to love sleep overs when i was a kid


----------



## kara76

no a clue hun

never thought of anything passed test day lol


----------



## ANDI68

Aww bless them.

Anyone ever used those holiday blocks to feed fish while you're away?  I'm also still having trouble with my fish that swims upside down, he gets better then goes funny again.  

I dont think you have to take them when you are pregnant because they have already done their job.  I called clinic last cycle to ask whether I had to stop depending on the result and JE answered the phone and told me this.


----------



## kara76

unless you take for nk cells lol

but clinic do not believe in nk cells


----------



## miriam7

mmm well i will have to ask on monday and bout the aspin aswell


----------



## kara76

write it down so you don't forget and let me know if the posters are up......patient group


----------



## miriam7

i wont forget  lol and i will take a pic if i spot the posters


----------



## kara76

cool lol

look forward to hearing from you


----------



## miriam7

how long do you reckon i will have to wait to find out of the phonecall? i will be going loopy waiting !


----------



## kara76

they might know that afternoon, if not the next day i would have thought


----------



## miriam7

o well i hope its monday afternoon ... i just wanna know now!  calling popsi hope you have had a nice night


----------



## ANDI68

B Y E E E !!






















<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%252F12%255F1%255F113%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## miriam7

bye bye andi ...hope you both have a lovely time ...i will txt you


----------



## ebonie

Bye bye andi i hope you both have a brilliant time on holidays  
make sure u have some white bits when u come back andi   

Byeeeeee
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68

Good luck for Monday Miriam


----------



## popsi

just a quikie as only just got in <hic> ...... just to confirm i have narrowed down my cystitis to coke a cola on holiday !!!! its the only think of any sort that was different and drunk losds of it for sugar rush and energy with hangovers lol

cya all tommorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

POpsi u cant coem on here and go that quick  
we want to know about ur night out did u enjoy


----------



## miriam7

thanks andi   .. emma she will have more than white bits if the heat rash shows up  popsi rare you sure you never had more of something else whilst you were away


----------



## popsi

emma - sorry had lovely time out .. lots of lovely food and wine having more now too.. wine not food lol

miriam - nope alwasy have lots hols no different     LMAO


----------



## miriam7

pmsl okay then it was the coke    im not missing alcohol at all ...yet


----------



## ebonie

lol so true miriam 

im glad u enjoyed ur night out popsi i think ull be hungover tomorrow ull be taking over for miriam on the hangover front


----------



## Moth

Hiya girls

Andi, hope you have a fab time. Lucky you  

Miriam - how many tests have you done - i haven't read all the threads yet, but i spotted one that said you think it's a bfp - whats happening!  

Chilipepper - what brill news

I guess it's all happening on here, must've been off my computer too long  

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol moth i been sooo naughty testing early since sunday but they have all been coming up positive   offical test day is this sunday so i have booked a blood test monday to confirm if its true or not ... in all ive done about 25 tests ... 2 left to do


----------



## Moth

Miriam, you're nuts  

Did you have to get a bank loan to buy all those tests! Must've cost you a fortune! 

That's such fantastic news, how are you feeling?

Moth x


----------



## ebonie

Hello moth hun how are you feeling  
what u been up to anything good


----------



## Moth

Hiya Emm

No, nothing exciting. Should've started jabbing this week if they could have fitted me in  

Any news with you - did Jack get back from his hols ok? Bet you couldn't wait to see him.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

when do you start injections moth? im good really happy and shocked but wont rest till blood results are in


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks moth yeah he came back good he really enjoyed it  

AWW thats a bummer aint it about the jabbing


----------



## Moth

Miriam - I'm sure you'll be fine, but i know what you mean, all those tests you've done just aren't proof enough!

Well hope you post as soon as you've heard monday, i'll make an exception and come on here on a weekday to check your news!  

Emm, glad Jack had a good time.

Yeah, bummer or what! Guess that's life for you, full of disappointments    I won't be starting jabbing till Sept af, am taking pill for this month. Seems a bit weird taking the pill when you're having ivf  

I'm shattered girls, off to bed. Catch you all later.

Gd night.

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

i will post asap   taking the pill before ivf ....does sound mad   night moth xxx


----------



## Fidget

Popsi,

Juts had to post and say......... I get cystitis LOADS and have to tell you its probably not the coke, mine is set off by alcohol and  sorry hun......... you will not help it by keep drinking wine..... you need to drink loads of water and cranberry juice or take cranberry pills......   I know how hideous it is 

Hello girls  

Debs
xxx


----------



## popsi

thanks fidget,  i used to suffer from it an awful lot when i was young and my mum told me it was coke or orange juice used to trigger it off, i was only about 10 at the time, so did not have any wine or   back then lol 

but thanks for your advice, i have lots of cranberry and water and will continue, but your comments about the way its caused is not helping with these wicked devils on here LOL !! 

morning to all you other girlies, i have a head like a bucket this morning, off to asda now then kfc then my nephew is arriving, hope the paracetamol kick in soon


----------



## kara76

oh spooks you naughtie girl thinking of early testing lol

how is everyone today?

im in work boo boo, had a go at luke last night just felt a little neglected


----------



## popsi

kara - aww hun I am sure he was not neglecting you its just men    here have a   from me x

Spooks - the     do work on here so dont you dare till wednesday !!!! x


----------



## miriam7

popsi i dont envy your hangover ...awfull they are hope you feel better soon ... spooks  best of luck for wednesday


----------



## popsi

miriam - awful but my own fault  , been shopping, had KFC now waiting for arrival of nephew .. just tired with headache now lol .... how are you feeling hun


----------



## kara76

hehe hangover lol

yum yum kfc


----------



## miriam7

lol has the kfc sorted you out ...mcdonalds is my saviour with a hangover.. im fine lazing about ...not happy with this bloody rain tho .. roll on monday


----------



## kara76

im trying so hard not to wish time away but its so hard lol


----------



## miriam7

i know i think the bloody waiting is the hardest part ... feels like your not doing anything constructive!


----------



## miriam7

i have 1 cheapy opk left ...shall i try it lol  not long now spooks hang on in there


----------



## kara76

spooks said:


> ooooh just looked up 'using opk's to detect pregnancy' and I've got some of them in my drawer
> help!


shame on you lol

step away from any type of pee stick lol

naughtie girl, miriam will egg you on i bet, she is bad too


----------



## popsi

spooks .... NO        now you got me and kara on to you


----------



## kara76

phew good girl


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwww Sorry Popsi, for giving the girls more fodder   sadly its true in my case,  or alcohol or yes Orange juice............  you should also pee straight away after sex, not good for TTC but better than the pain of burning pee eh   

Kara, Done for you hun

Debs
xx


----------



## miriam7

i know im bad for testing early im certainly not encouraging you to spooks you only have 4 more sleeps so not long to go


----------



## kara76

just refused to clean up *** butts for a guest and agrue the point that i do not smoke


----------



## miriam7

clean up *** buts from where   i would of told them where to go


----------



## kara76

the smoking area

i was getting all set for a rant about smokers costing the nhs x amount of money and i have to pay for ivf which will be over 10k soon


----------



## miriam7

yeah true but have you seen the amount of tax on **** these days that the goverment takes!  10 k is a lot of money i really hope next go works for you kara


----------



## kara76

it better work or im gona have a strop


----------



## miriam7

its gotta work   if this go has worked for me ... i bet the chances of mine were really really low compared to fresh cycle.. it can and WILL happen for you


----------



## kara76

yeah just gona be postive and pray

blastocysy should help


----------



## miriam7

yeah i think thats your best bet fresh blastos will do the trick


----------



## kara76

yeah and this test will either rule something out of tell me exactly what i need

i better go and eat


----------



## ebonie

Aww kara i hope and pray and that ur next tx will work for you hun and i hope u will find wsomething out from these tests that like u siad they can treat u with hun   

miriam not long to go    

Hope ur all ok ??
Ohh just think andi is out enjoying the lush weather


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

hope you are well


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks kara my internet is properly fixed now lol im happy 

have ur family gone home


----------



## popsi

girls i had to post this link .. it made me  so much but it so true and may help x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152299.msg0#new


----------



## ebonie

It is so true isnt popsi i just read it now so blooming true  
thanks for sharing the link hun it was nice to read !
How are you today ??


----------



## miriam7

that is so true ... how are you feeling tonight popsi has your headache gone are you still feeling rough?


----------



## popsi

i am ok .. just chilling and watching BB now, i HATE rex !!   

how are you .. bet its tough keeping Jack happy in this weather  

Miriam - hair of the dog working well    lol.. still a little fragile though !


----------



## miriam7

rex is an ar#e hole i would dump him on tv! god your brave drinking again


----------



## ebonie

i agree popsi hair of the dog does wonders lol
i have my neice here stayng she stayed last night and tonight popsi she is the sam age as him 
she is from over where ur nephew lives


----------



## kara76

sorry i disappeared last night, we needed some us time and it was nice just to chill out


----------



## popsi

morning girls

hope we are all ok today, kara chill out time is good  

Ebonie - at least it will keep them both occupied bless.. my nephew was over yesterday he is a little monkey  

Miriam - how are you feeling hun.. anymore tests >>??


----------



## miriam7

afternoon ladies   official test day today so i have done my last digital   I'm exited and nervous for my bloods tomorrow anyone know when you get your first scan to rule out ectopic?  what you all up to I'm lazing about watching the gymnastics at the Olympics!


----------



## kara76

well done again miriam

you will be booked in for a scan in 3 weeks or maybe a bit less


----------



## ebonie

Lots of love and HUgs from emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

orrrr thank you soooo much girls... i couldnt of done it without you lot you have helped me so much


----------



## kara76

lets hope we all get there soon

as when is the **** up lol, miriam you can watch!!!lol


----------



## popsi

woooo hoooo !!                                        wonderful news Miriam xxx


----------



## miriam7

thanks popsi ... celebration drinks on next meet up .. i will watch ...emma you can drink my share


----------



## ebonie

omg yeah i just hope i can attend roll on girls 
popsi u will need to sort a lift out on teh day u can have a drink with us !!


----------



## popsi

em would love to .. but little far for a lift lol !!


----------



## ebonie

aww damn get someone who lives down ur way to drive and they can come to


----------



## popsi

ebonie !! you have me addicted to typing test !!!!!


----------



## ebonie

it is addictive aint it  
whats ur score ??


----------



## miriam7

pmsl the ******** one... im going to have a go now


----------



## popsi

miriam --- DONT DO IT !!!! IT WILL DRIVE YOU MAD YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED LOL  

Em at the moment 8.2 with 100% accuracy, will have to try on my pc not lap top with small key board !!!


----------



## KellyG

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS MIRIAM[/fly]


----------



## ebonie

I was thinking that popsi i wish i could do it on a big keyboard lol i had 3.992 with 100% accuracy but then had 3.221 with 96.00% id rather 100& lol miriam u have been warned lol


----------



## popsi

6.76 now with 100% .. argh !!! maybe try when i sober lol


----------



## kara76

i wana have a go at the test

where is it?


----------



## popsi

kara its on ********, i cant sent you it coz you have not added me as a friend


----------



## KellyG

send it to me i wana go


----------



## popsi

sent it to you Kelly, good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## kara76

ive tired to find you throught miriam but i can't


----------



## KellyG

fankoooo popsi


----------



## popsi

kara .. ickle me is there, i cant add you again says there is a friend request outstanding with you


----------



## ebonie

kara i have sent u the typing test !!


----------



## miriam7

grrrrrr   it wont let me try i cant load it    bloody jeffs working tomorrow so my mums taking me for blood test ... good luck kelly for scan hopefully i will bump into you


----------



## KellyG

thanks miriam i was just thinkin about you while i was in the shower     see you 2moro lol


----------



## kara76

im gona except you know hun


----------



## miriam7

lol girls ive ate like a   today and i have just sent jeff to mcdonalds  aswell


----------



## ebonie

lol popsi u and kara are friends now i just had it in my emails lol


----------



## ebonie

God luck for tomorrow for ur scan kelly


----------



## kara76

yeah good luck kelly

i drinking vino, anyone joining me, i am sure andi is


----------



## ebonie

I wish i was kara but i havent got any here   im gutted


----------



## popsi

kara ... meeeeeeee joining you lol.. got another week off work before healthy (ish) kick starts xx


----------



## ebonie

omg girls u are rubbing it in now


----------



## kara76

ebonie gutted hun

im on wine and lemonade....how hardcore is that

im off work tomorrow for 2 days


----------



## popsi

em... here share mine hun dry white with soda and ice


----------



## ebonie

i wish we could post things through here


----------



## KellyG

thank you girls 

im drinkin water now i bet you are all jelous

miriam u pig lol


----------



## ebonie

lol ur nice and healthy kelly


----------



## KellyG

its for my follies lol and if there is loads of nice big juicy follies then im gonna have a nice big fat starbucks


----------



## kara76

how about all your girls come to tenby for a night, i can get cheap rooms


----------



## KellyG

how bout we crash at yours for free instead lolololol


----------



## ebonie

kara that sounds fab hun


----------



## kara76

well you could but you would all have to dive in one bed lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl 
omg what a site  

sounds good in a b+b though kara !!


----------



## kara76

so who is up for this? i think i could get a room for 3 for £20 a night each easy


----------



## ebonie

Im up for it kara


----------



## KellyG

i am up for that but would have to be in sept after my tx


----------



## ebonie

yeah sept would be  better for me as well


----------



## kara76

likewise for me lol

kelly there won't be any drinking for you


----------



## ebonie

mmm i can drink kellys share


----------



## KellyG

hehe hopfully me and miriam will be on oj watchin u pi** heads... i will film it lmao


----------



## ebonie

mmm second thoughts id  best stick to  ojs as well


----------



## kara76

ebonie no way


----------



## ebonie

nah i wouldnt do that anyway any excuse for a good drink


----------



## kara76

i did wonder who had taken over you lol


----------



## ebonie

I had my sensible head on for a second only


----------



## ebonie

kara can you get a room where u work for £20 a night


----------



## miriam7

20 quid thats well cheap ...emma on oj yeah right lol


----------



## kara76

well out of season i might be able to swing it for 30 per person lol


----------



## ebonie

lol i dont care where we sleep so long as it has a bed and its clean lol

kara u going to stay at the B+b as well


----------



## kara76

yeah i think i will stay too and get plastered


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls

Hope everything went ok with ur scan kelly  

Miriam ohh ur bloods should be on the way to the lab now to be tested   

Hugs to the rest of you girls


----------



## miriam7

lol i hope they are emm  ..i was told tomorrow for results but nurse went to ask debbie and its after 3 ... lovely to meet you kelly hope scan went well did  you remember to ask questions cos i forgot to ask bout asprin steroids and progesterone


----------



## ebonie

wowo 
After 3pm wow   forgetting to ask about ur stuff miriam  
your home early !!!


----------



## popsi

miriam .. fingers crossed now for after 3pm  hope you get them ontime so i see them online before i go out .. off to cinemal later to watch the dark night <not my choice i add !!!>

how everyone else


----------



## miriam7

lol i will ring at 315! there was no one infront of me when i got there so went straight in ive never got out of bed so quick


----------



## KellyG

im fummmmming!!! had my scan linning is perfect had 5 big follies and 3/4 small ones. then she went and had 'a word with the team' called me back in and told me the procedure if i didnt have enough follies, to which my reply was cant you up my dose.. to make the little ones bigger. she said about the egg sharing blah blah, i was sooo upset as im not doing this just for us im helping someone who cant have babies.... any way im crying AGAIN  and she says to up my dose come back on wednesday they wont tell my recipient anything until after my scan and i asked if there was anything i can do myself and she just made a stupid face and said oo noo not really so i said what about the hot water bottle and protien to which she replied ive never heard that where did you see that i was like well umm fertility books!! THEN she calls lorraine in and asks her in a stupid voice as if im making the fing thing up!!! i never thought this part of my tx would be a problem i had 11 follies b4 i started tx and she was sooo unsympathetic. i dont want to see her again, if i do can i ask for a second opinion?? sorry for the mee post

miriam lovely to meet you huni cant wait till 3 lol


----------



## miriam7

dont panic you might be ok .. whats your dose been upped too? we have all heard bout protein and hot water bottle im very suprised she hadnt   its defo worth a try ...was it grace ?


----------



## KellyG

yes it was i didnt like her lol they upped it to 300


----------



## miriam7

orrr grace is lovely really   what did they say the procedure is if you dont grow loads more?


----------



## ebonie

I agree with the girls kelly dont panic hun try and stay calm till wednesday hun and take ur protein !!

im sending you big hugs hun


----------



## popsi

kelly - sorry for your experience, i always found grace the best <does not say much for the others i know> i would drink lots of water and milk, and eat lots of chicken it cant harm at all hun and i think it may work ,although did not for me i will be honest, but lots of ladies grow more from first scan to second so you will be surprised i am sure  

got to say the last cycle really put me off the clinic they were unheplful and unsympathetic to our needs, i would not go there if we decided to have another go, deb, jodie and louise are great nurses but other than that found it really difficult this time, i think they need to change attitudes a little, my opinion only of course


----------



## KellyG

thank you girls you are the best really!!! im a little upset and i know one of my cycle buddies had a few follies and went on to have more even tho grace said that couldnt happen   i agree popsi with the unsympathetic business debs wasnt there today but im gonna ring and ask if i can be seen by someone else i dont want to see grace again sorry if people like her but me no likey


----------



## miriam7

lol dnt worry kelly like who u want ...debbie was there somewhere i saw her when i arrived ..ask for her next time if you want... dnt panic hunny things can change in a few days ...when ec supposed to be?


----------



## ebonie

Hello spooks how u feeling hun


----------



## miriam7

2 days to go spooks not long


----------



## kara76

kelly 

try not to panic, wait and see on wednesday, the issue you have is the egg share, as this would be plenty of follies if you were going alone

how many minimum do you need to egg share?

grace is lovely hun, it was probably the stress of it all and try and remember that they don't read books such as zita west etc, i also believe a hot water bottle, protein etc will make any grow water is really the most important thing you can do

what happens is you ovaries will have a certain amount at the start on the cycle that they recruit to grow, its all down to hormones

i understand you are fuming but you must stop stressing ( i know its hard) as stress CAN effect things


----------



## miriam7

karas right dont stress yet kelly ! how are you kara are you in work? no posters yet i had a good look for them!


----------



## kara76

im at home, writing my history, its a little emotional


----------



## ebonie

aww kara


----------



## miriam7

orrr love you   writing your history where?


----------



## KellyG

thank you all, its so much better hearing this from you and i thank you a hell of a lot for your kind words ladies  

im not stressing anymore (i think) im gonna have a nap and carry on with the hotwater bottles and water etc 

do you think kara that more follies will be there?

i need 8 follies to share 

2 hours miriam


----------



## popsi

you should have 8 kelly   you be surprised xx

kara - why are you doing that hun


----------



## miriam7

2 hrs 8 minutes till i phone them    glad you feel a bit better kelly have a nap and use the hot water bottle


----------



## kara76

Kelly usually a few more pop up hun so stay postive


----------



## KellyG

i love you all ladies mwah you have truly made me calm and looking towards being positive!!

[fly] [/fly]

ps soz its about me me me


----------



## popsi

miriam ... lol counting the mins xx you will be fine hun i am sure it will be a nice high number xx

kel - thats what we are here for good times and bad


----------



## miriam7

you gotta keep up the pma kelly!    dnt worry   popsi im mental   lol


----------



## ebonie

Miriam 1hr 35 mins till you phone


----------



## kara76

i am writing my history which should be added to the ivf wales website


----------



## miriam7

right i get what you mean .. you can update it again soon babe to add your bfp


----------



## popsi

kara - your gonna be famous  , it must be busy down your neck of the woods cant find a hotel in tenby for tomorrow night for love nor money lol


----------



## kara76

yeah i will be able too

popsi you coming this way

do you want a lively place?


----------



## popsi

we thinking of coming down for the day and staying overnight .. not really lively somewhere to sleep lol


----------



## kara76

you could try www.normandietenby.co.uk

but this is above a pub so quite lively

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

lol.. thanks they full anyway hun, and maybe a little loud for us oldies lol


----------



## kara76

how much do you wana pay i could try and get you a discount where i work

its usually 146 stanard double plus 36 person for dinner


----------



## popsi

LOL.. looking for somewhere about £80 quid love to be honest, spent too much last weekend lol


----------



## kara76

i can't get it for that when im not in work lol


----------



## popsi

lol.. i dont expect it hun   i looking about, but will come to tenby for the day i think


----------



## kara76

yeah that will be alot cheaper lol


----------



## miriam7

not long now  im going loopy


----------



## popsi

thanks girls for your help   we gust going for the day now bored looking for somewhere lol ! right off to get ready for cinema now .. will pop on to see Miriams news before i go though


----------



## kara76

just phone now lol

make sure you get what level it is

who was there today mate, im wondering whether to call and rearrange my dates but i think it might be best to leave it for now incase net af is early lol


----------



## KellyG

yea ring now miriam 


i only saw ceri and louise there today


----------



## miriam7

not ringing till 315 lol debbie was there too


----------



## KellyG

lol o i didnt see her, wish i had tho


----------



## kara76

miriam what are you like, i always call 15mins early not late


----------



## popsi

miriam.. call now call now call now lol xx 

anyone been to national botanic gardens


----------



## kara76

yeah i have years ago, just when they were planting the walled garden 

i would go hun, its beautiful


----------



## popsi

kara thank you hun, as you can tell we trying to work out what to do, i wanted to go to longleat but not great in rain lol


----------



## KellyG

[fly]10 minutes[/fly]


----------



## ebonie

kelly u beat me to it


----------



## kara76

down this way you have

oakwood if you like rides

manor house wild life park has just reopened and it run by anna ryder richardsoon from changing rooms (i haven't been)

the blue lagoon where i went the other day


----------



## KellyG

[fly]tick tock [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## miriam7

o my god   my levels are good at 1600 pmsl i would of been happy with 200 ... bloody hell i couldnt of done it without you lot


----------



## kara76

well done hunni

who answered the phone


----------



## KellyG

[size=10pt][size=10pt][fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]


----------



## kara76

so when is your scan?


----------



## miriam7

thursday at 2 lol apparently  anything over 1000 and it might be detetable on a scan   im in total shock but so happy


----------



## kara76

wow not long to wait at all


----------



## ebonie

Wow thats fab miriam ohhh im so excited hun !!!!!!!

The levels are fab hunni !!


----------



## popsi

miriam ... bloody awesome !!! oMG with levels like that maybe its split and its twins !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl it better bloody not off


----------



## kara76

it could well have hun, it can happen with assisted hatching

you could always give me one lol

i haven't called the clinic, im not gona changed any dates wil next af


----------



## ebonie

You can share them miriam


----------



## kara76

i am so tempted to have a glass of wine


----------



## ebonie

lol kara have one hun ill be joining you later ive just bought a bottle up the shop im going to wait till my neice goes home then getting it out


----------



## kara76

i might wait til im cooking dinnner at around 6 ish


----------



## kara76

spooks omg your testing so soon

good luck


----------



## miriam7

not long now spooks well done for passing the tests and leaving them   20 days old the embryo is so maybee its not too high


----------



## ebonie

Aww bless spook u done good walking straight past the hpt hun good luck for wednesday hun


----------



## kara76

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kara76

yeah you can get identical triplets lol


----------



## ebonie

I just looked at that site kara looks good!!!


----------



## miriam7

pmsl no it looks fine thanks for the link    celebrating with wine tonight are we girls ...hopefully this is the start of many bfp's you all deserve them


----------



## ebonie

There are afew ladies on this site that got pregnant with iui and had triplets


----------



## kara76

send me over some luck miriam


----------



## miriam7

help yourselves !


----------



## kara76

me too and hell i will get luke too

i think writing my story made me sad today, i didnt even re read it


----------



## ebonie

Omg close ur eyes girls they going to jump in naked    

aww kara i suppose it brought all ur past to the surface again


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks your too funny   im sorry you feel sad kara ...hopefully things will change after your biopsy


----------



## kara76

think im gona get ****** tonight not that it will help lol


----------



## miriam7

nothing wrong with a nice drink   i really really really hope you lot get your bfp's soon i think its time


----------



## kara76

me too

it certainly seems there is something in the air


----------



## ebonie

i hope there is kara  

im chilling out now with a bottle of wine


----------



## kara76

me too feeling a little light headed


----------



## miriam7

theres definetley something in the air or in the food at the harvester


----------



## kara76

crikey if only it were that easy lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl well be down there everyday from now on in whos coming


----------



## kara76

i know i will be having the burger


----------



## miriam7

pmsl... oh i might try mushrooms next time lol


----------



## popsi

burgers all round in the harvester then lol !!! .... you girls i leave you for a few hours and you frighten the life out of Miriam and your all boozing !!!! can you lot be trusted at all      LOL

well seen the Batman film, i sh!t myself its so loud and jumpy and the joker scared the life out of me lol !!!


----------



## kara76

anyone wana read my story, spelling mistakes and all?


----------



## popsi

kara.. yes


----------



## ebonie

f..k it i might g back to meat and try the burger as well  

lol
popsi  mmmm u joining us in a drink popsi  

so scary for jack then pops 

yes please kara


----------



## ebonie

oops sorry for swearing


----------



## kara76

i will post it under the rep thread


----------



## ebonie

ok hun


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. your amoungst friends !!    ... well i was scared but John thinks its ok for boys lol, there a lot of fighting but no blood .. and lots of masks of clowns and i hate masks    lol.. i a lightweight.

yes joining you in a lager and lime at moment


----------



## kara76

sound like my type of film

glad to see we are all enjoying a drink expect the pregnant one lol.......


----------



## popsi

kara


----------



## miriam7

im sat drinking ribena   swearing emma thats not like you lol


----------



## Moth

Evening all!

Just a quick post to congratulate Miriam - What a result!        

Spooks - good luck for Wednesday   

Hope all you boozers are ok   Do i need to take up drinking at home to stay in the FF Gang?  

Aww kara, i'm sure your time will be soon, you deserve it - where's the rep thread?   It's ok-just found it!

Take care everyone.

Catch you all on the weekend, my time is up! LOL

Moth x


----------



## miriam7

lol thanks moth great news isnt it ...goes to show it does work


----------



## ebonie

aww kara there not a lot i can say hun


----------



## ebonie

hiya moth hun hows things ur times up uv only just come on here  
 come and join us  xxxxx


----------



## kara76

its a flipping log story isnt it and thats just the facts


----------



## Moth

Kara, you're very brave to write it all down - it must've been difficult for you  

Emma - i'm not allowed on here in the week (a rule i've made up myself   ) So i only came on here tonight to see Miriams news!

glad you are all o.k. am off now, watching a programme about little people - it's really sad, they have such a tough time.

Moth x


----------



## kara76

moth lol your breaking your own rules

cirkey i think im drunk now


----------



## ebonie

lol moth do u good to break ur own rules now and again lol  

kara mmm i think ur tipsy hun   im not to bad yet


----------



## KellyG

im sorry i thought this was IVF wales thread not alcoholics anonymous


----------



## miriam7

pmsl anyone would think it was the weekend   how you feeling tonight kelly ?


----------



## kara76

well kelly it can seem that way sometimes

i hardly even drink lol

how you feeling tonight? have you got the option of either giving all your eggs and have a free cycle next time or keeping them all and paying?


----------



## ebonie

we are all celebrating miriams levels   to you miriam i am so pleased for you hun


----------



## KellyG

im feeling alot better was talking to some of my other ff and they think im worrying over nothing 3 of them had crap first follie scans and then having well over 8 follies the next scans. they didnt mention donating all my eggs just that we could carry on with our tx at no extra cost but thats about it


----------



## ebonie

kelly hun do u know a AA ANONYMUS i think we need it (hic hic)


----------



## KellyG

i think so too lol


----------



## ebonie

pmsl u jealous lol   
u ok kelly  

kara u havent fell of ur chair have u  

popsi u ok come back plzz  

miriam


----------



## kara76

yeah where is popsi?

kelly im glad your feeling better mate
im off to meet a ivf wales girl tomorrow locally and don;t what a bad head lol hic hic


----------



## ebonie

ahh ull be ok kara


----------



## kara76

i feel relaxed lol


----------



## miriam7

who you meeting kara   hows chilli and ravan?


----------



## kara76

michelle40

yeah chilli and ravan are good, ravan is waiting for her 9 week scan but these are now being axed, so don't be surprised if you only get one scan, most clinic just scan once


----------



## miriam7

is michelle of here the one whos gunna bring you to next meet? surley i will get another scan this 1 will only be classed as 5 weeks 3 days


----------



## kara76

i would have thought you would hunni as normally its a 7 week scan

michelle yeah she is the one who will hopefully come to the next meet


----------



## miriam7

oh good more the merrier for the meet up! you will have to pm me your adress so i cant post the digitals to you


----------



## kara76

i will send you a pm now hun


----------



## Ness30

Hi Miriam,

CONGRATUALTIONS! I'm really pleased for you those levels are fantastic -I reckon your going to have sextuplets! Mine were only 156 11 days post transfer so I think its double trouble for you! I'm so happy for you it's wonderful news! You take it easy now xx

Raven and Tania-I know its a bit late but not long found out your great news-Congratulations! Its fabulous make sure you take it easy xxx

Spooks-Good luck for Wednesday x 

Ness xxx


----------



## popsi

hi girlies.. sorry DH hijacked the laptop for a bit !! how dare him    

kelly .. we dont need AA we manage quite well on our own    .. glad your feeling better too hun x

i watched the programme on the little people too.. did not think it was sad tho it was very good how they cope.

kara - your getting as bad as me and Eb now on the wine lol.. you taking over from Miriam lol xxx

miriam - hows the triplets hun


----------



## kara76

hiya ness so lovely to see you here matey


----------



## kara76

i am taking miriam drinking post for now lol


----------



## popsi

good girl kara.. but not for long hopefully   then its down to me and emma again to carry you all on our shoulders lol xx


----------



## miriam7

hiya ness   im a whole 17 days past 3 day transfer so its most prob just the 1    it better be !  best of luck for your scan   im not missing drinking at all


----------



## kara76

as kara runs off and pours yet more wine


----------



## popsi

kara.. good girl   .. you may have hangover tomorrow though lol


----------



## kara76

i don;t care lol

it will be ok, i hope, im not that plastered


----------



## ebonie

lol funnily enough kara i am drinking another bottle of wine


----------



## popsi

i feel like a lightweight now.. ive only had 2 lager and limes and now have wine and soda .. and you lot talking about bottles LOL !!!!


----------



## kara76

im drinking cheap wine and lemonade lol


----------



## ebonie

popsi u might be better of sticking to what ur on i dont know whats wrong with me tonight


----------



## kara76

ebonie 2 bottles??


----------



## ebonie

yip kara
they are going down  like water


----------



## kara76

as usual then lol


----------



## popsi

eb.. lol i will catch up dont worry lol !!! i am loving this time off work, dreading going back next week, 

kara - nothing wrong with cheap wine lol i never buy expensive white as always mix it with soda lol

still not had my application form from SS re adoption rung them again today she said its been sent and to ring again the end of the week if it not arrived   just hope we dont miss november prep course !!


----------



## ebonie

yeah  but not having the same effect going to the wrong brain cells i think very sentimental to night


----------



## kara76

flipping heck it all takes so much time

what happens after the prep course? homestudy?


----------



## ebonie

yeah u get on the phone to them if it dont come by thursday pops at least then u can get it back by friday   get on the phone on thursday if u dont receive it


----------



## popsi

kara.. yes i think prep course then homestudy <ems>

eb -- bless you feeling sentemental i cried all the way back from the cinema but ok now again, its bloody tough !! i will call again in thursday and if not come will ask can we go and collect one !  one thing i have learnt from the adoption threads is take no sh!t from them


----------



## kara76

never take **** from anyone


----------



## ebonie

you learn quick popsi dont take no sh.t from them lol
yes prep course then home study

aww bless you popsi


----------



## ebonie

u caught up yet popsi 

miriam where u to get on here  

kara


----------



## kara76

right girls im loggin off for the night
chat to you all tomorrow

night night


----------



## ebonie

aww ok kara hun sleep well hun jope u have a good day tomorrow   with michelle xxxx


----------



## ebonie

girl hav u left me


----------



## miriam7

lol jeffs got i robot on ... rubbish lol how much you drunk now emm?


----------



## ebonie

just finishing my second bottle


----------



## popsi

istill here ish lol .. watching bb live big argument kicking off


----------



## ebonie

ohh ill turn over now lol im watching it now pops  whos arguing ?


----------



## popsi

have not worked out yet,... everyone seems to be having a pop lol.. still think stuart is absolutely lush .. eye liner or not lol


----------



## ebonie

lol mmm popsi im worried  




lisa bugs the crap out of me


----------



## popsi

em.. dont be worried i said stuart not Kat LOL !!!

i am up and down with lisa one min she ok next she not.. does your dh like bb also hun


----------



## ebonie

he will watch it if is ay to watch to it hes not bothered but he do now the news on the radio lol in work


----------



## popsi

lol.. ok think i got what you mean hun   .. thankfully john watches it too or we be divorced and fighting for custody of the tv lol


----------



## popsi

right.. night ebonie   and any other girlies that are still up xxx


----------



## ebonie

r u leaving me   popsi


----------



## miriam7

lol im still here been on the bloody phone again it aint stopped all day


----------



## ebonie

enjoy it hun i bet ur talking more than them though


----------



## Fidget

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152533.new#new


----------

